# SPIRIMAN (Jesús Candel), totalmente abatido habla sobre su cáncer de pulmón + cerebro y enseña una metástasis muscular a la cámara.



## Black War Greymon (27 Ago 2022)

Pobre hombre. Está totalmente destruido. Pena por él, su mujer y sus tres hijos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


>


----------



## Torimbia (27 Ago 2022)

Demasiada gente cercana con problemas similares como para ver el vídeo. Seguro que lo que cuenta me suena.

A ver si consigue salir palante. Tuvo sus meteduras de pata pero coño ¿quién no las tiene?


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Ago 2022)

Pobre, no le deseo esa enfermedad a nadie. Y además nadie se cura, al final siempre palman por cancer


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (27 Ago 2022)

Nunca me cayó bien, es un att whore.

Ni me alegra ni me entristece la noticia.


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón

cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



Maybe el karma?

Mira mi anterior mensaje


----------



## Black War Greymon (27 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170155



Creo que luego matizó lo que dijo. Pero sí, no tuvo muchas luces cuando puso eso.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Ago 2022)

Tengo la sensacion de que d eeste tio veremos de aqui 3 años nuevos videos del cancer con metastasis en 28 partes del cuerpo...pero que no se va a morir


----------



## Karlb (27 Ago 2022)

¿Tanta Mari Juana se fumaba?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Tanta Mari Juana se fumaba?



puede que hachis del malo, fichilla cortada con goma arabiga y caca de chucho


----------



## WN62 (27 Ago 2022)

En algunas zonas de la Península, como Galicia, hay un problema serio con el radón y su relación con el cáncer de pulmón. Desconozco si podría ser el caso de este individuo, pero si sé que el estado se pone de perfil.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> En algunas zonas de la Península, como Galicia, hay un problema serio con el radón y su relación con el cáncer de pulmón. Desconozco si podría ser el caso de este individuo, pero si sé que el estado se pone de perfil.



Muy bien visto joder :








Catorce municipios de Granada deben actuar con urgencia contra la exposición a gas radón


El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear ha elaborado un un mapa de zonificación de actuación prioritaria a nivel municipal La Alpujarra y la zona Norte, áreas prioritarias para los expertos




www.granadahoy.com


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Ago 2022)

Kakuna Matata!


----------



## Boba Fet II (27 Ago 2022)

Una muestra mas de lo derroyente que es el tratamiento oficial que es igual a veneno quimioterapico.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Kakuna Matata!



El cancer se lo detectaron en agosto de 2020 ... no habia vacunas, pero la pregunta del millón es ¿se infectó en marzo de 2020?

el covid-19 puede producir cancer, al igual que la cacuna, que para el caso son lo mismo.


----------



## Cipoton (27 Ago 2022)

a ver si se muere el infraser este de una puta vez


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Una muestra mas de lo derroyente que es el tratamiento oficial que es igual a veneno quimioterapico.



en Agosto de 2020 le diagnosticaron cancer con metastasis ...

es soprendente que 2 años despues siga vivo cuando lo normal hubiera sido haber fenecido en los 6 meses siguientes al infausto diagnóstico


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> a ver si se muere el infraser este de una puta vez



ERA FORERO , HIJODEPUTA!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El cancer se lo detectaron en agosto de 2020 ... no habia vacunas, pero la pregunta del millón es ¿se infectó en marzo de 2020?
> 
> el covid-19 puede producir cancer, al igual que la cacuna, que para el caso son los mismo.



El proceso de aceleración y multiplicación metabólica del cáncer por las kakunas es incuestionable.

Las fechas habría que verificarlas bien, que la quimio no se da a los 2 años


----------



## tartesius (27 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pobre, no le deseo esa enfermedad a nadie. Y además nadie se cura, al final siempre palman por cancer



Sí se curan muchos, o se mueren de otra cosa a los 20 años.
El problema es algún tipo muy jodido como el de páncreas o como lo detecten muy extendido o sea muy agresivo, que parece que es el caso con este hombre.


----------



## Akira. (27 Ago 2022)

Ahora ya no hace vídeos defendiendo las vacunas ¿qué ha pasado?


----------



## CEMENTITOS (27 Ago 2022)

Ojalá se mejore.


----------



## Boba Fet II (27 Ago 2022)

Hay gente que le tiene ganas,han creado incluso grupos en facebook:









Jesús Candel, "Spiriman". Tocado y hundido.


El caso de Jesús Candel, alias "Spiriman", es un caso curioso que merece ser analizado en profundidad para comprender la magnitud que t...




desmontandoeltinglado.blogspot.com


----------



## Yomimo (27 Ago 2022)

Menuda putada, pobre hombre y todavía tiene cojones qué el tío hace vídeos, yo estaría muerto en vida y pidiendo la eutanasia.


----------



## tartesius (27 Ago 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> En algunas zonas de la Península, como Galicia, hay un problema serio con el radón y su relación con el cáncer de pulmón. Desconozco si podría ser el caso de este individuo, pero si sé que el estado se pone de perfil.



El radón es un problema serio no solo con suelos de granito sino con esquistos. Hay muchísimas viviendas con problemas potenciales de radón en sótanos y no se le da publicidad ninguna. 
En el código técnico de la edificación sí se ha incluido, pero eso sólo afecta a obra nueva. 
Con lo fácil que sería sacar una campaña como la típica de ayudas a la renovación de calderas para poner un extractor con un temporizador en los sótanos.
Pero parece que rinden más las campañas esas de que los niños tienen vulva.


----------



## ENRABATOR (27 Ago 2022)

No he seguido mucho su trayectoria pero el tio ha sido una mosca cojonera pal PSOE andaluz, no es facil meterse con ese partido criminal. Gran putada para el teniendo 3 hijos, a ver si se obra un milagro


----------



## Gran Shurmano (27 Ago 2022)

No seáis cafres. Tiene un adenocarcinoma de pulmón, muy poco frecuente y no suele estar relacionado con el tabaco. No afecta a bronquios sino a la parte periférica del pulmón, por eso no da síntomas hasta que hay metástasis, y aunque no es muy agresivo suele detectarse muy tarde. Cuando un cáncer da la cara suele llevar años de crecimiento, echar la culpa al COVID o las vacunas no tiene sentido.


----------



## Magufillo (27 Ago 2022)

¿Cuando decís que le suben de grado?


----------



## chocolate (27 Ago 2022)

Como me dijo una vez un chamán: "El cáncer no viene de lo que entra por nuestra boca, sino de lo que sale de ella".


----------



## empepinado (27 Ago 2022)

Pobre hombre y con 4 hijos, una pena


----------



## thanos2 (27 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170155



Y aún así me da pena. 

Lo siento mucho por él, pero sobre todo por su familia y sus hijos.

De verdad que me da mucha pena.

Y también me da mucha pena que no se quiera curar, porque supongo que lo decía por la evidencia científica de que el que quiere se cura.

Yo he visto morir a familiares de cáncer, y nunca habían querido vivir más que cuando los sufrieron.

Confiar en la ciencia, dice.

Hasta los ateos hablamos con Dios cuando vemos a un familiar sufrir para rogarle que se nos lleve a nosotros pero que pare el sufrimiento a nuestro familiar


----------



## INE (27 Ago 2022)

No entiendo el propósito del vídeo.


----------



## XXavier (27 Ago 2022)

Es un optimista... Le deseo lo mejor, que se lo merece...


----------



## BUMBUM (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



Es lo que pasa cuando alguien tiene cáncer de pulmón y no es fumador, y entonces se intenta echar la culpa a que trabajaba en un ambiente de fumadores, y resulta que tampoco. La gente se queda .

Algo parecido a lo de que: si era muy sano, ni fumaba, ni bebía, hacía deporte y se ha muerto a los treinta y tantos.


----------



## amputado (27 Ago 2022)

joder pobre familia verlo asi.


----------



## cebollin-o (27 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion de que d eeste tio veremos de aqui 3 años nuevos videos del cancer con metastasis en 28 partes del cuerpo...pero que no se va a morir



Puede tener usted la sensación.
Pero lo que no tiene es N.P.I.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (27 Ago 2022)

Ya lo dije sobre este tio, desaparece de las redes sociales y de la vida "publica" y mejoraras, es una persona que genera mucho odio a los que lo ven y eso crea un karma negativo que hace mucho mas facil que Pazuzu le preñe el alma. Espero que mejore.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Ya lo dije sobre este tio, desaparece de las redes sociales y de la vida "publica" y mejoraras, es una persona que genera mucho odio a los que lo ven y eso crea un karma negativo que hace mucho mas facil que Pazuzu le preñe el alma.



yo la verdac es que no le he seguido

me parece alguien muy nervioso y cargante. termino hasta los cojones de escucharle.


----------



## Max Aub (27 Ago 2022)

Este era el gilipollas que con el cáncer ya diagnosticado salía por el YT comiendo helados y aconsejando comer de todo, aparte de incitar a la vacunación y tragarse el coronatimo hasta el fondo. Se joda y baile.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170155



Traduzco:

"Tratamientos" que te joden la salud


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (27 Ago 2022)

Con sus aciertos y desaciertos hay esta con dos cojones, a dado todo el porculo que a podido, cosa que ninguno de los que estamos aqui lo haremos nunca, solo una casualidad . 
Espero se recupere


----------



## Chispeante (27 Ago 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> En algunas zonas de la Península, como Galicia, hay un problema serio con el radón y su relación con el cáncer de pulmón. Desconozco si podría ser el caso de este individuo, pero si sé que el estado se pone de perfil.



En la Sierra de Madrid yen Salamanca también hay granito para aburrír, pero no me consta que haya mayor incidencia que en otras zonas. Lo del gas radón, si tan grave es deberían controlarlo igual que la revisión de la caldera.

En cuanto al tema principal del hilo, le deseo que tenga toda la suerte del mundo.


----------



## Risitas (27 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170155



El cancer se cura, solo que a algunos les vuelve.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



Ustec sabe que hay carcinomas pulmonares no tabaco dependientes y que aparecen a cualquier edad, yo conozco el caso de un estudiante de farmacia que murió de ese Ca con 21 años 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

No haberse chutado 3 putas veces. Se lo merece, maldita rata covidiana


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Ustec sabe que hay carcinomas pulmonares no tabaco dependientes y que aparecen a cualquier edad, yo conozco el caso de un estudiante de farmacia que murió de ese Ca con 21 años
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



muy raros

*«el radón residencial es un claro factor de riesgo para el cáncer de pulmón en nunca fumadores», que además «se asocia a todos los tipos histológicos de cáncer de pulmón, incluido el adenocarcinoma (tumor que empieza en las células glandulares), que actualmente es el tipo histológico más frecuente para esta enfermedad».*


----------



## mvpower (27 Ago 2022)

Es una vergüenza que mueran cientos de millones de personas por esto al año y todavía no haya nada para curarlo, luego se les llena a todos la boca con la cantidad de "tecnología" que tenemos. 
Dicen que fueron a la luna hace 70 años, además llevaron un coche y todo para hacer rally lunar, pero no pudieron llevarse unas buenas cámaras y telescopios porque pesaban mucho jaja.
Muchos smartphone y coches con pantallas ridículas, pero a la hora de la verdad los calvos siguen calvos como hace 10.000 años.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (27 Ago 2022)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> No seáis cafres. Tiene un adenocarcinoma de pulmón, muy poco frecuente y no suele estar relacionado con el tabaco. No afecta a bronquios sino a la parte periférica del pulmón, por eso no da síntomas hasta que hay metástasis, y aunque no es muy agresivo suele detectarse muy tarde. Cuando un cáncer da la cara suele llevar años de crecimiento, echar la culpa al COVID o las vacunas no tiene sentido.



En este foro tomado por canis idiotas, sí. O ha sido la vacuna, o los chemtrails han activado su grafeno por 5G.


----------



## Chino Negro (27 Ago 2022)

Un verdadero samurái lucha hasta al final


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (27 Ago 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Dicen que fueron a la luna hace 70 años, además llevaron un coche y todo para hacer rally lunar, pero no pudieron llevarse unas buenas cámaras y telescopios porque pesaban mucho jaja.



Roto2:
Llevaron cámaras y telescopios, pero no los pudieron usar porque la Luna es plana.


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

Se llama grafeno. Sí, fue obligatorio inocularaselo, al menos para vivir con un mínimo de dignidad


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Ago 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Puede tener usted la sensación.
> Pero lo que no tiene es N.P.I.



Ya lo veremos, si estoy en lo cierto, tendré el derecho de llamarle a usted hijo de puta y deberá permitirlo


----------



## zirick (27 Ago 2022)

Típico caso de turbo cáncer tras la vacuna del Covid. Menos mal que era voluntaria sino no, no habría dinero en el estado para pagar tantas indemnizaciones.

No, no se va a salvar.


----------



## Vanish (27 Ago 2022)

No lo seguía y no me caía especialmente bien que se diga.

Pero me da mucha pena verlo en ese estado. Aunque alguna vez escribiera alguna tontería en Twitter.


----------



## cebollin-o (27 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ya lo veremos, si estoy en lo cierto, tendré el derecho de llamarle a usted hijo de puta y deberá permitirlo



De acuerdo.
Le doy mi palabra.


----------



## ahondador (27 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Demasiada gente cercana con problemas similares como para ver el vídeo. Seguro que lo que cuenta me suena.
> 
> A ver si consigue salir palante. Tuvo sus meteduras de pata pero coño ¿quién no las tiene?





Muy grande D. Jesus Candel. Hizo cosas contra los politicos que NADIE se ha atrevido a hacer en este puto país


----------



## mudj (27 Ago 2022)

Vaya cuanto lo siento. No me gusta ver a nadie así. Ánimo, no se que decir.. Morir no es nada, es algo magnífico, pero claro la pena de pasar tanto dolor y dejar a tus seres queridos. Como dices, Que Dios te/nos ayude.


----------



## HelpAviation (27 Ago 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Vaya cuanto lo siento. No me gusta ver a nadie así. Ánimo, no se que decir.. Morir no es nada, es algo magnífico, pero claro la pena de pasar tanto dolor y dejar a tus seres queridos. Como dices, Que Dios te/nos ayude.



Por qué dices que morir es magnífico?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> No haberse chutado 3 putas veces. Se lo merece, maldita rata covidiana



tenía un cancer con metástasis en remisión (autentica rareza) y se mete 3 dosis del venenazo experimental y ... TACHAN!

parece mentira que sea medico coño

@anarosaquintana @elpesetilla


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (27 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Demasiada gente cercana con problemas similares como para ver el vídeo. Seguro que lo que cuenta me suena.
> 
> A ver si consigue salir palante. Tuvo sus meteduras de pata pero coño ¿quién no las tiene?



Saldra palante, con los pies por delante concretamente.


----------



## SolyCalma (27 Ago 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> a ver si se muere el infraser este de una puta vez



Vaya hijo de puta eres supongo que eres afin a los corruptos de la junta y amigo de Susana, Griñan y su puta madre, espero que te mueras tu y tu familia hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## HurreKin (27 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170155



Venia a esto ,asi que no me da pena por que no se va a morir


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Vaya hijo de puta eres supongo que eres afin a los corruptos de la junta y amigo de Susana, Griñan y su puta madre, espero que te mueras tu y tu familia hijo de la gran puta.



eres Spiriman?


----------



## unaburbu (27 Ago 2022)

Pero confía en la vacuna y en la ciencia. No tiene nada de que preocuparse. 

Dicho esto, es un drama y me da pena. Somos humanos.


----------



## Akira. (27 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170155



Vaya vaya. Pero vamos, peores perlitas ha soltado este sujeto.


----------



## HurreKin (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> en Agosto de 2020 le diagnosticaron cancer con metastasis ...
> 
> es soprendente que 2 años despues siga vivo cuando lo normal hubiera sido haber muerto en los 6 meses siguientes al infausto diagnóstico



Sigue vivo por ha hecho todo lo que criticaba

Por se quien es, aprovecharse, operarse rapido, saltar listas de espera y entrar en tratamientos especiales

El chiste se cuenta solo


----------



## mudj (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Por qué dices que morir es magnífico?



Bueno hay formas de morir y poder ver lo que 'os espera... Es cierto q depende de muchas cosas, pues no es lo mismo ser bueno, que malo, q haber reencarnado 10 veces o 100..pero en todo es magnifico


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> tenía un cancer con metástasis en remisión (autentica rareza) y se mete 3 dosis del venenazo experimental y ... TACHAN!
> 
> parece mentira que sea medico coño
> 
> @anarosaquintana @elpesetilla



No sabía q esa rata tuviese cáncer. Es que en serio, es para q se muera de una puta vez. Tanto daño que ha hecho la rata solo se puede pagar con una sesión de laguito de fuego por la puta eternidad.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

ese GAS RADIOACTIVO que se forma en la naturaleza es un verdadero peligro


----------



## Cipoton (27 Ago 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Vaya hijo de puta eres supongo que eres afin a los corruptos de la junta y amigo de Susana, Griñan y su puta madre, espero que te mueras tu y tu familia hijo de la gran puta.



tu eres gilipollas total ese tio es tan basura como la junta y el hijo de puta de sanchez, informate un poco antes de decir tonterias


----------



## elmegaduque (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



Justo al explosionar la plandemia.

Spiriman es un médico con muchos seguidores y no parece que esté controlado por nada ni por nadie. 

Ganaron algo de tiempo llevando en su guardia a una chica jóven irradiada hasta el meñique para impresionarlo, pero va demasiado a su aire...tenían que alejarlo de los hospitales.


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> en Agosto de 2020 le diagnosticaron cancer con metastasis ...
> 
> es soprendente que 2 años despues siga vivo cuando lo normal hubiera sido haber muerto en los 6 meses siguientes al infausto diagnóstico



¿Eres médico? ¿VRedactastes el informe médico de acuerdo a las pruebas que le hicieron?

Anda que hay cada cuñado en el foro


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¿Eres médico? ¿VRedactastes el informe médico de acuerdo a las pruebas que le hicieron?
> 
> Anda que hay cada cuñado en el foro



Claro que lo soy. A lo mejor el unico cuñao que hay aqui eres tú que no tienes NI PUTA IDEA.

Un adenocarcinoma de pulmon con metastasis tiene una mediana de supervivencia de 6 meses como buen estadio IV

¿Cuánto vive una persona con cáncer de pulmón estadio 4?



De los pacientes que se presentan con enfermedad *estadio IV*,* menos de 10% de los que reciben el mejor tratamiento de soporte alcanzan a sobrevivir un año(3,4).*​


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Ago 2022)

mvpower dijo:


> Es una vergüenza que mueran cientos de millones de personas por esto al año y todavía no haya nada para curarlo, luego se les llena a todos la boca con la cantidad de "tecnología" que tenemos.
> Dicen que fueron a la luna hace 70 años, además llevaron un coche y todo para hacer rally lunar, pero no pudieron llevarse unas buenas cámaras y telescopios porque pesaban mucho jaja.
> Muchos smartphone y coches con pantallas ridículas, pero a la hora de la verdad los calvos siguen calvos como hace 10.000 años.



Las cámaras que se instalaron en las naves Voayager I y II en los años 75 eran lo mejor de lo mejor en tecnología, hoy son una reputísima mierda comparado con la cámara que lleva un I phone

Lo mismo ocurre con el "coche" lunar que llevaron si a eso se le puede llamar coche


----------



## Evil_ (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Claro que lo soy. A lo mejor el unico cuñao que hay aqui eres tú que no tienes NI PUTA IDEA.
> 
> Un adenocarcinoma de pulmon con metastasis tiene una mediana de supervivencia de 6 meses como buen estadio IV
> 
> ...



Es posible tener un cancer de pulmon controlado mas de 6 meses y de 1 dia para otro morirte del cancer.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Spiriman ha logrado estar en ese porcentaje inferior al 10% que sobreviven al año de diagnosticarse las metastasis, sin duda un logro cuanto menos ASOMBROSO.

Que siga vivo en 2022 es sin duda un puto milagro.

Que se haya pinchado la kakuna 3 veces es sin duda de ser un autentico subnormal.

Una pena que habiendo sido forero no haya seguido mi hilo de la proteina S donde lo explicaba todo con sumo detalle y que el hubiera apreciado debidamente.

No era tan buen médico como pretendia aparentar.

DEP


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Es posible tener un cancer de pulmon controlado mas de 6 meses y de 1 dia para otro morirte del cancer.



el gran error de spiriman es haberse chutado 3 dosis de mierda en forma de ARNm estando bien y recuperado, y lo sabes


----------



## HurreKin (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Spiriman ha logrado estar en ese porcentaje inferior al 10% que sobreviven al año de diagnosticarse las metastasis.
> 
> Que siga vivo en 2022 es sin duda un puto milagro. Que se haya pinchado la kakuna 3 veces es sin duda de ser un autentico subnormal.



Asi es

Es lo que tiene tener enchufes

Lo que tanto criticaba


----------



## Adelaido (27 Ago 2022)

Larga vida a Rusia


----------



## Evil_ (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> el gran error de spiriman es haberse chutado 3 dosis de mierda en forma de ARNm, y lo sabes



Respondeme por que se de 1 caso muy cercano y quiero saber si es posible o fueron por la puta basura que se puso.
Solo se puso 2 porque pude convencerle que no se pusiera mas.
El cancer se lo detectaron poco despues de la 2 dosis.


----------



## maxkuiper (27 Ago 2022)

Triple vacunado supongo ?


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Ago 2022)

Sprriman se hizo famozo contando las cosas que la gente quería oir sin más, que el sistema sanitario en Andalucía era una puta mierda y que se podía mejorar haciendo unos cambios que no voy a entrar a discutir porque no lo seguía.

Con el COVID metió la pata con las mascarillas y negando la mayor, la existencia del mismo COVID, rectificó y entonces cayó en la enfermedad

Le respeto por ser médico y no le deseo la muerte pero era el tipo de persona de la que mejor estar alejado proque generalmente lo joden todo para estar arriba


----------



## NXT (27 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Creo que luego matizó lo que dijo. Pero sí, no tuvo muchas luces cuando puso eso.



No tiene muchas luces en general.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

No se olvide del legendario 80386SX a 20 MHz empleado por la ISS  

What CPU is SpaceX?
SpaceX on the Falcon 9 uses Linux and x86 processors. Unfortunately, it has not been specifically revealed that processor they are using.​*The ISS uses the processor Intel 80386SX 20MHz with multiplexer and demultiplexer to control it.*​


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (27 Ago 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Por qué dices que morir es magnífico?



Porque en el Cielo no hay socialistas.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> eres Spiriman?



No. Es una persona normal. Raro en este foro.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Ago 2022)

Y este tiene enchufe en la sanidad publica, el remador medio no, listas de esperas, webcam y llamadas interminables.


----------



## PROM (27 Ago 2022)

Lo siento por el, se le ve abatido. Mi exsuegra está en similares circuntancias y tambien espero que se recupere, es de ser de muy HP desearle la muerte a alguien por mal que te caiga, tampoco el muchacho iba matando gatitos y por lo menos se le veía luchador, algo que admiro mucho. Suerte Candel.


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Bueno hay formas de morir y poder ver lo que 'os espera... Es cierto q depende de muchas cosas, pues no es lo mismo ser bueno, que malo, q haber reencarnado 10 veces o 100..pero en todo es magnifico



Queremos saber sobre tus reencarnaciones y lo que viste que nos espera


----------



## estupeharto (27 Ago 2022)

Sí, hicieron una buena película, eso sí. Todavía se la cree el 90 % de la gente y la mitad del otro 10%


----------



## Petruska (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Claro que lo soy. A lo mejor el unico cuñao que hay aqui eres tú que no tienes NI PUTA IDEA.
> 
> Un adenocarcinoma de pulmon con metastasis tiene una mediana de supervivencia de 6 meses como buen estadio IV
> 
> ...



Tengo un familiar con cáncer pulmon diagnosticado en estadio IV hace tres años y metástasis vertebral desde el inicio y continúa vivo y todo estable con inmunoterapia


----------



## Bien boa (27 Ago 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> En algunas zonas de la Península, como Galicia, hay un problema serio con el radón y su relación con el cáncer de pulmón. Desconozco si podría ser el caso de este individuo, pero si sé que el estado se pone de perfil.



También hay altos niveles de radón en algunos lugares de la Costa del Sol, en algún caso concreto, absolutamente desorbitado. Pudiera ser.


----------



## Kenthomi (27 Ago 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Nunca me cayó bien, es un att whore.
> 
> Ni me alegra ni me entristece la noticia.



Definición de psicópata = persona carente de empatia

Aunque no me extraña hacen y deshacen para fomentar esa falta de empatia y que todo nos resulte neutro

Hay que alejarse de los núcleos poblacionales


----------



## Comodoro (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



Puede ser el radón


----------



## frangelico (27 Ago 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Tengo un familiar con cáncer pulmon diagnosticado en estadio IV hace tres años y metástasis vertebral desde el inicio y continúa vivo y todo estable con inmunoterapia



Eso roza el milagro. Pero los hay, sí.


----------



## NormanMan (27 Ago 2022)

busco spiriman en google y aparece el pidoendo perras


----------



## EGO (27 Ago 2022)

La primera estupidez grande que hizo fue chutarse quimio,esa mierda con la que la judiada de la farmafia se hacen de oro.

Ni un solo estudio demostrando si la quimio es mejor que no HACER NADA y la gente sigue chutandose esa mierda que te derroye el nucleo del alma y acabas muriendo de un puto resfriado.

Un cancer es una fase de curacion y detenerlo a cañonazos venenosos y radioactivos es de mongolos perdidos.

El cancer se debe aceptar y ayudar al cuerpo para que termine con el proceso lo mas rapido posible.Por desgracia,y como en todas las enfermedades,a veces a la fase de curacion es demasiado fuerte y acaba matando al enfermo.


----------



## montytorri (27 Ago 2022)

Ojalá se recupere , pero seamos sinceros , pinta mal el pobre .
Al menos espero que no pague la multa a la gusana Díaz y todos los que insultó.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Es un tonto útil que ha defendido a los asesinos de la siensia y los ejpertos y ahora está probando su propia medicina.

Fijaos en las élites y cómo sospechosamente ninguno muere de cáncer ni con quimio.

Ningún Rothschild, ni Rockefeller, Kissinger, Soros, la reina de Inglaterra...

y posiblemente muchos de ellos tengan cáncer, pero no se meten esos venenos para hacer de cobayas como ha hecho este pobre diablillo.


----------



## EGO (27 Ago 2022)

¿Y quien lo ha catalogado de secta?


----------



## Javier.Finance (27 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La primera estupidez grande que hizo fue chutarse quimio,esa mierda con la que la judiada de la farmafia se hacen de oro.
> 
> Ni un solo estudio demostrando si la quimio es mejor que no HACER NADA y la gente sigue chutandose esa mierda que te derroye el nucleo del alma y acabas muriendo de un puto resfriado.
> 
> ...



El sistema inmune puede solventarlo?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



Polonio bajo la poltrona de funci, colocado por Susana Díaz en persona.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Tengo un familiar con cáncer pulmon diagnosticado en estadio IV hace tres años y metástasis vertebral desde el inicio y continúa vivo y todo estable con inmunoterapia



En qué consiste exactamente la inmunoterapia?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (27 Ago 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> En algunas zonas de la Península, como Galicia, hay un problema serio con el radón y su relación con el cáncer de pulmón. Desconozco si podría ser el caso de este individuo, pero si sé que el estado se pone de perfil.



Por la zona de Jadraque, las piedras con que se construyen las casas tradicionales también muchas tienen radón y hay mucho cáncer en la población.


----------



## EGO (27 Ago 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> El sistema inmune puede solventarlo?



Obviamente.Lo que pasa esque como toda enfermedad,si el daño ha sido muy grande luego la fase de curacion puede ser demasiado dura para el enfermo y morir.Ejemplo:la tormenta de citoquinas.

La quimio se cepilla el sistema inmune.Todos unos dechados de inteligencia.

Si la gente se cura con quimio se hubieran curado igual sin ella.


----------



## tracrium (27 Ago 2022)

Pobrecillo. Ya tiene afectado el recurrente. Tiene hasta metástasis musculares. Deben quedarle pocas semanas.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Ejplicasión paco con palillo en boca (que algún ejperto me corrija):

- Las células desde que nacemos hay algunas que salen defectuosas, pero el sistema inmune las va eliminando.
- A medida que envejecemos, tenemos más células defectuosas y el sistema inmune es menos eficiente eliminándolas.
- Influye mucho la genética, nutrición y factores ambientales.
- Cuando muchas células malas se unen, se adhieren a tejidos y forman tumores.
- Si se puede cortar por lo sano, la cirugía es una buena opción. Aunque lo más probable es que vuelva a salir y con más fuerza.
- Si ha hecho metástasis, intenta llevar la vida más saludable posible, la ventaja que tienes es que es un proceso muy lento.
- Y por supuesto nada de quimio, kakunas, ni ningún fármaco inmunosupresor.

Mi estrategia es no hacerme nunca ninguna prueba, ya que el diagnóstico quita años de vida.
No soy médico ni nada parecido.

Taluec!


----------



## tracrium (27 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La quimio se cepilla el sistema inmune.Todos unos dechados de inteligencia.



En cáncer de pulmón hay unas cuantas líneas de tratamiento. La quimio tradicional se suele gastar como último cartucho cuando falla todo lo demás. Las terapias son cada vez más dirigidas.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (27 Ago 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Definición de psicópata = persona carente de empatia
> 
> Aunque no me extraña hacen y deshacen para fomentar esa falta de empatia y que todo nos resulte neutro
> 
> Hay que alejarse de los núcleos poblacionales



Pues nada, con toda la gente que se está muriendo en el mundo, te suicidas para no sufrir y nos dejas en paz. Subnormal.


----------



## EGO (27 Ago 2022)

¿Eres la putita de guardia de la farmafia?

Lo que has dicho es tan estupido como creer que si tienes gripe y te inflas a medicamentos,te has curado gracias a los medicamentos y si no los tomaras no te curarias.

Se sabe que de la gripe te curas sin tomar nada.¿Me puedes explicar por que con el cancer no puede suceder lo mismo?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (27 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> En cáncer de pulmón hay unas cuantas líneas de tratamiento. La quimio tradicional se suele gastar como último cartucho cuando falla todo lo demás. Las terapias son cada vez más dirigidas.



Hay quimio para terminales. Y hay quimio para asegurar estadios iniciales con buenas tasas de superviviencia.

Pero en este foro la quimioterapia son chemtrails metidos en vena. Y de ahí no salen.


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (27 Ago 2022)

En cuanto sale un hilo de un enfermo de cáncer terminal el hilo se llena de magufos por todos los lados. Vale, desgraciadamente la medicina no tiene respuestas para muchas enfermedades graves que terminan causando muertes horribles, pero eso no debe da lugar a creernos cualquier gilipollez que nos haga sentir que tenemos la solución o que podemos controlar lo que es incontrolable por naturaleza.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (27 Ago 2022)

Mira mi anterior mensaje
[/QUOTE]


WN62 dijo:


> En algunas zonas de la Península, como Galicia, hay un problema serio con el radón y su relación con el cáncer de pulmón. Desconozco si podría ser el caso de este individuo, pero si sé que el estado se pone de perfil.



En Portugal y Andorra tienen también ese problema.....lo digo por en algunas zonas de la Peninsula y descarto Canarias,Baleares y Ceuta y Melilla


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pobre, no le deseo esa enfermedad a nadie. Y además nadie se cura, al final siempre palman por cancer



Él dijo que curarse de cáncer era cuestión de voluntad, que quien quería se curara. Esa frase me dio tanto asco...


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ago 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> a ver si se muere el infraser este de una puta vez



Tengo que sacar a alguno del ignore para meter esta basura. Difícil decisión.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (27 Ago 2022)

Un hombre de ciencia, pero yo le voy viendo cada vez menos creyente.


----------



## gpm (27 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170155




Es una forma de hablar joder que significa que quien es positivo, vive alegre y tiene fuerza de voluntad aguanta más


----------



## gpm (27 Ago 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> a ver si se muere el infraser este de una puta vez




No te conocía rata pero vas a bloqueados y mira que no tengo ni a @xicomalo


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ago 2022)

Dejo de leer este hilo porque tendría que mandar al ignore al 90 % y no sé a quién sacar para hacer hueco. Son todos la misma basura. No entiendo por qué solo permiten meter a mil. Necesitaría diez veces más para empezar. Como en la vida real, que no conoce uno más que morralla. No me extraña que nos quieran exterminar a base de vacunas y calentamiento global.


----------



## Torimbia (27 Ago 2022)

Todos somos mayores y con plena capacidad de decisión sobre nuestros cuerpos y nuestra salud. No me atrevería por nada del mundo a dar consejos si no me los han pedido.

Si me descubren un tumor, me pondré en manos de un oncólogo y haré exactamente lo que me diga. Si me dice quimio, ok. Si me dice radio, ok. Si me dice inmuno, ok. Si me dice cirugía, ok. Y, el día que no lo soporte más, ya acabaré con el tema rápido sin dar más por culo a los seres queridos.

El que no se quiera tratar, tiene todo mi respeto. El que quiera curarse rezando, meditando o las cienmil soluciones que ofrece internet, lo mismo. Mientras no venga a tocarme los huevos a mí, yo no se los tocaré a él.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (27 Ago 2022)

No falla, no hay hilo de mas de 6 paginas que no acabe con insultos y ignores varios. Comportense coño.


----------



## Pichorrica (27 Ago 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Es una forma de hablar joder que significa que quien es positivo, vive alegre y tiene fuerza de voluntad aguanta más



Yo sólo dejo lo que él puso.

Ya que cada uno lo interprete como le salga del rabo


----------



## galdubat (27 Ago 2022)

La lucha de un familiar contra el cancer. 
Lo llaman lucha, pero para mi es un corredor del cancer.
Ocurrio tras el tercer chute, no hizo caso de nada, y muy egoista quería el tercrr chute, no se si por miedo al virus o para que no ñe limitasen el movimiento.
Tras el tercer chute le salio un tumor, que requirio cirujia en la vejiga.
Despues de ello, en ese corredor del cancer, volvio a no hacer caso a nadie salvo a los medicos, y se sometio a quimioterapia. Al dia siguiente de cada sesion, se quedaba hecho una mierda si fuerza. Cada sesion lo dejaba mierba y volvía. 
¿Hizo alguna parada para reflexionar sobre su vida? ¿ Hizo alguna para para rwflexionar sobre la necesidad de someterse a tratamientos incompatibles con la vida? No, no hizo ninguna reflexión, solo se entrego a los medicos, y oo que ellos dictasen. Esperaba que todos los malos augurios que predicaban los medicos, se esfumases tras hacerles caso.
Pues despues de la quimio, los hijos de puta de medicos, le mandaron a someterse abuna nueva cirugía, para prevenir la regeneracion del tumor. Le extirparon la vejiga y abora esta con una bolsa.
la operación lo ha dejado hecho una mierda, a penas se levanta de la cama una hora al día, tiene a su familia pendientes de el 24h. Todo, a mi juicio por ser egoísta y querer coger atajos en la vida. La vacuna del Covid era un atajo en la vida. "Tomas la vacuna y esta tortura de acaba" , era el principal reclamo.

No creo que viva mucho más, no esta tranquilo, quiere que ssto se pase cuanto antes, sin querermirsrde al espejo y buscar una paz consigo mismo.


¿Lucha contra el cancer? Mis cojones, luchar contra el cancer, es ir por el corredor a la guillotina, pero una guillotina que a cada rato te cercena una parte.

La lucha contra el cancer. Contra una enfermedad que no se transmite, se debe buscar en los demonios y venenos internos que tenemos. La rabia, los miedos, los traumas los toxicos, los campos nocivos. Todos ellos se deben expulsar. El cancer es un mecanismo para encapsular el daño queestos demonios nos producen.

Si hay un gremio que me produce mas asco que los políticos, los sindicamistas, o las feministas subcebcionadas es el grenko de médicos. Son unos hijos de puta asesinos


----------



## galdubat (27 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Todos somos mayores y con plena capacidad de decisión sobre nuestros cuerpos y nuestra salud. No me atrevería por nada del mundo a dar consejos si no me los han pedido.
> 
> Si me descubren un tumor, me pondré en manos de un oncólogo y haré exactamente lo que me diga. Si me dice quimio, ok. Si me dice radio, ok. Si me dice inmuno, ok. Si me dice cirugía, ok. Y, el día que no lo soporte más, ya acabaré con el tema rápido sin dar más por culo a los seres queridos.
> 
> El que no se quiera tratar, tiene todo mi respeto. El que quiera curarse reantezando, meditando o las cienmil soluciones que ofrece internet, lo mismo. Mientras no venga a tocarme los huevos a mí, yo no se los tocaré a él.




Antes de ponerte en manos de uno, puedes leer algo sobre ello. 
En 60 años de " lucha contra el cancer" y miles de millones de dolares invertidos, a penas se ha mejorado la calidad de vida de los enfermos.








la biopatia del cancer reich nueva vision de WILHELM REICH: New Tapa Blanda | LibreriaElcosteño


Disponible ahora en Iberlibro.com - ISBN: 9789506020903 - Tapa Blanda - Condición del libro: New - IMAGENES: En caso que no exista imagen de tapa. no dude en solicitarla. Ejemplar Nuevo.



www.iberlibro.com


----------



## galdubat (27 Ago 2022)

50 años de ciencia y no ha habia a penas avances.
Lo de lo deteccion precoz del cancer, es una estafa simillar a las PCR.
Solo se detectan los tumores, pequeños que no crecen.
Los grandes, lo hacen a toda velocidad y no da tiempo, los pequeños que no crecen si. ¿Pero que pasa si se dejan en paz estos tumores? El paciente vive, y se ahorra todo lo tóxico de la radio y la quimio.

Libros 
Cancer, y nueva biologia del agua
El secreto de la vida George Lakhovsky

Otros en la carpeta de pednientes:
- La biopatia del cancer. Wilhem Reich
- Nueva medicina germanica de Hammer

Otro libros que dicen micho sobre la salud.
- sangre Holografica
- magna Ciencia 2, origen de la vida


----------



## Gothaus (27 Ago 2022)

Yo no le voy a desear ningún mal, pero no me da pena. Al principio creía que era un tío legal que luchaba contra los politicuchos, pero cuando me enteré de que era un progre inmigracionista y le vi tantas contradicciones y attentionwhorismo en sus vídeos, lo mandé a paseo.


----------



## vermer (27 Ago 2022)

En orden:

- Jesús es una persona con sus aciertos y fallos, como TODO DIOS EN ESTE FORO Y FUERA DE EL. En su haber: haber plantado cara a los chorizos del PSOE andaluz.
- Le deseo que se cure pronto, igual que a TODOS enfermos. Tengo serias dudas con políticos y gentuza así, pero a las PERSONAS se les desea lo mejor. Lo contrario te mete en el grupo de Antonio , Borrell o la Ursula.

Particularmente no coincido con Spiriman en varias cosas, pero ¿y qué más da? El trabajó por los demás con mayor o menor acierto, y el hecho de kakunarse no hace de él nada malo ni bueno.


----------



## kikoseis (27 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pobre, no le deseo esa enfermedad a nadie. Y además nadie se cura, al final siempre palman por cancer



Hombre, si nos ponemos así, al final todo el mundo palma.

Nadie es inmortal.


----------



## Kenthomi (27 Ago 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Pues nada, con toda la gente que se está muriendo en el mundo, te suicidas para no sufrir y nos dejas en paz. Subnormal.



Menudo retraso mental tienes además de lento Imbecil


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Algunos no caímos en la plandemia y sus kakunas porque teníamos los deberes aprendidos de invents anteriores como el sidra.

Pero este pobre hombre se ha dado cuenta tarde, parece mentira que sea médico.







Lo que me lleva a pensar que muchos médicos son imbéciles, y se creen las patrañas que les enseñan en la facultad y le cuentan en los congresos.


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Ago 2022)

gpm dijo:


> Es una forma de hablar joder que significa que quien es positivo, vive alegre y tiene fuerza de voluntad aguanta más



No fue una forma de hablar. Lo dijo perfectamente y fue terriblemente ofensivo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (27 Ago 2022)

Es un testarudo...se kakunó y bueno...ya se sabe que las kakunas no son precisamente buenas...encima, se ha tratado con quimio, un método muy agresivo para el cuerpo y con mas riesgos que beneficios...pero claro, el colega es médico, sigue a rajatabla el protocolo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> yo la verdac es que no le he seguido
> 
> me parece alguien muy nervioso y cargante. termino hasta los cojones de escucharle.



Yo no le soporto. El ruido que metió cuando empezó la mierda de la plandemia y las kakunas fue brutal.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Frases que me han dicho médicas y enfermeras que he conocido:

- Mi trabajo no es salvar vidas, si no hacer rentable el negocio.
- Tal medicamento no se lo puedo prescribir al paciente que me lo pide, porque ese laboratorio no nos financia.
- Si tal o cual medicación al paciente le va mejor, igual o peor, eso no es está en mi mano. No tenemos libertad de ejercicio.
- Si contradices la verdad oficial te inhabilitan. Sigues siendo Doctor, pero no puedes ejercer.
- Los pacientes de oncología no sobreviven más de 5 años, cuando alguno lo superan, los mismos oncólogos no se lo creen.
- Hay personas que viven 15-20 años con un cáncer sin haberse tratado, y mueren de otra cosa.
- El test de Elisa no vale para nada, una persona con depresión puede dar positivo. Y al repetir el test, da más positivo por haber sido diagnosticado como seropositivo.

Y algunas más que no recuerdo.


----------



## pandillero (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> tenía un cancer con metástasis en remisión (autentica rareza) y se mete 3 dosis del venenazo experimental y ... TACHAN!
> 
> *parece mentira que sea medico coño*
> 
> @anarosaquintana @elpesetilla



¿Como? ¿No es lo que hacen los médicos? ¿Los médicos no se meten el venenazo experimental?
Ah, que esas ratas callan como putas.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Te digo lo que me han dicho. Nunca me he hecho ninguno, ni PCR tampoco. Supongo que con los PCRs cualquiera puede dar positivo también.

También me consta que para medicar a más gente, la clave está en cambiar los parámetros de la enfermedad, y así diagnosticar a más gente como "enferma". Por eso todo el mundo hoy en día tiene diabetes y otras enfermedades.

El término de pandemia lo cambiaron.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (27 Ago 2022)

Cipoton dijo:


> a ver si se muere el infraser este de una puta vez



El primer hijo de puta del hilo al ignore. Ojalá te pase lo mismo que a Candel, ojalá.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

El cáncer es muy complicado porque son muchísimos los factores implícitos, y no tiene nada que ver un tipo de cáncer con otro, ni a la edad en la que se interviene, ni la persona concreta.

Conozco a una persona superviviente de cáncer. Le acaban de localizar que el cáncer ha vuelto y que tiene no sé qué bultos en la cabeza. Me temo que va a durar poco también.

Pretender hacer una regla de 3 con esto del cáncer, es de una temeridad tremenda. Porque luego la gente piensa que:

Cáncer=Muerte
Quimio=Esperanzas de sobrevivir

Y eso no es así de simple.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (27 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> No entiendo el propósito del vídeo.



Decir "aquí estoy" a las miles de personas que le seguimos y nos preocupamos por él. Simplemente eso.


----------



## pandillero (27 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Las cámaras que se instalaron en las naves Voayager I y II en los años 75 eran lo mejor de lo mejor en tecnología, hoy son una reputísima mierda comparado con la cámara que lleva un I phone
> 
> Lo mismo ocurre con el "coche" lunar que llevaron si a eso se le puede llamar coche



Entonces con la tecnología de hoy ir a la luna sería como ir un fin de semana a Benidorm, por eso resulta curioso que no hayan vuelto.


----------



## INE (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Frases que me han dicho médicas y enfermeras que he conocido:
> 
> - Mi trabajo no es salvar vidas, si no hacer rentable el negocio.
> - Tal medicamento no se lo puedo prescribir al paciente que me lo pide, porque ese laboratorio no nos financia.
> ...



Los médicos siguen un protocolo, no sé qué esperas que pase.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Porque una enfermera que trabajaba con pacientes oncológico me lo contó.

Me decía que si ella tuviera alguna vez un cáncer, no pasaría nunca por la quimio porque la mayoría mueren rabiando de dolor y que el cáncer es indoloro y avanza muy lentamente.

Si se puede extirpar cortando por lo sano bien, si no nada.

Dónde crees que está la mentira?


----------



## foreromatic2000 (27 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pobre, no le deseo esa enfermedad a nadie. Y además nadie se cura, al final siempre palman por cancer



Sí hay gente que se cura. Yo conozco personalmente casos de personas que tuvieron cáncer, lo superaron y llevan muchos años viviendo libres de la enfermedad. 

El tema es que el cáncer no es una enfermedad, es un saco en el que se meten hasta 200 enfermedades que tienen la característica común de generar un crecimiento descontrolado de células, pero que pueden llegar a ser muy diferentes entre sí. Algunos cánceres tienen un diagnóstico bueno (ahí tienes a Lance Armstrong, que superó cáncer de testículo hace más de 24 años o el tenor Josep Carreras, que superó una leucemia hace ya 35 años), otros como el de páncreas, son prácticamente una sentencia de muerte.

Creo que la actitud ante la enfermedad es importante, si bien no comparto el "si quieres curarte, te curas" que decía Spiriman. Alimentarte aunque no tengas hambre, hacer deporte aunque te duela todo el cuerpo, puede ayudarte, pero si el bicho es de los chungos...


----------



## Cipoton (27 Ago 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> El primer hijo de puta del hilo al ignore. Ojalá te pase lo mismo que a Candel, ojalá.



que me pase el que retrasado, decir que te curas de cancer si quieres? subnormal


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2022)

*¿Soy el unico al que le parece demencial que se esten fundiendo 400.000 millones anuales en la puta estafa de las taifas y solo 25 millones en investigacion para el cancer?*


----------



## pandillero (27 Ago 2022)

Pues tú mierda de respuesta a quien retrata es a tí, por eso te preguntaba genio.


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Entonces con la tecnología de hoy ir a la luna sería como ir un fin de semana a Benidorm, por eso resulta curioso que no hayan vuelto.



No volvieron porque el programa era (y sigue siendo) carísimo. A la luna se fue por una competición ideológica con los comunistas. Ganaron los buenos afortunadamente


----------



## Cipoton (27 Ago 2022)

Alejandro de Macedonia dijo:


> En cuanto sale un hilo de un enfermo de cáncer terminal el hilo se llena de magufos por todos los lados. Vale, desgraciadamente la medicina no tiene respuestas para muchas enfermedades graves que terminan causando muertes horribles, pero eso no debe da lugar a creernos cualquier gilipollez que nos haga sentir que tenemos la solución o que podemos controlar lo que es incontrolable por naturaleza.



probablemente sea la medicina la que haya creado esas enfermedades para empezar


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

foreromatic2000 dijo:


> Sí hay gente que se cura. Yo conozco personalmente casos de personas que tuvieron cáncer, lo superaron y llevan muchos años viviendo libres de la enfermedad.
> 
> El tema es que el cáncer no es una enfermedad, es un saco en el que se meten hasta 200 enfermedades que tienen la característica común de generar un crecimiento descontrolado de células, pero que pueden llegar a ser muy diferentes entre sí. Algunos cánceres tienen un diagnóstico bueno (ahí tienes a* Lance Armstrong, que superó cáncer de testículo hace más de 24 años *o el tenor Josep Carreras, que superó una leucemia hace ya 35 años), otros como el de páncreas, son prácticamente una sentencia de muerte.
> 
> Creo que la actitud ante la enfermedad es importante, si bien no comparto el "si quieres curarte, te curas" que decía Spiriman. Alimentarte aunque no tengas hambre, hacer deporte aunque te duela todo el cuerpo, puede ayudarte, pero si el bicho es de los chungos...



Claro, no tiene nada que ver un cáncer de huevos con lo que tiene el spiriman este, que básicamente lo que ha hecho es acelerar el cáncer y terminará como está, rabiando de dolor.

Y ya de postre se mete 3 pinchazos de la kakuna


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Ago 2022)

Este, el abogado ese que también hace pesas, el biólogo (se vuelva) que va disfrazado de Indiana Jones, el maricón ese de Roma nosequé, y uno flaco que vivía en un coche son una cuadrilla de caraduras, joder. Han encontrado el chollete y van viviendo sin trabajar, de hacer cada día un rato el gilipollas.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Argumento ad hominem 

Vaya nivel, Maribel


----------



## Burbujarras (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Frases que me han dicho médicas y enfermeras que he conocido:
> 
> - Mi trabajo no es salvar vidas, si no hacer rentable el negocio.
> - Tal medicamento no se lo puedo prescribir al paciente que me lo pide, porque ese laboratorio no nos financia.
> ...



Te puedes explayar sobre la última la del elisa? No la he acabado de entender del todo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver de todo lo que se dice hace ya tiempo, el hombre está en un estadio IV de cáncer de pulmón. No tiene solución y se va a morir. Están intentando prolongar su supervivencia en base a QTx, antes inmunoterapia que no funcionó del todo, y tarde o temprano la quimio dejará de hacer efecto o simplemente hará una complicación derivada de la misma de la que ya no sale.

Si aguanta tanto es porque es relativamente joven y entiendo que se cuida y lo cuidan. Pero está sentenciado y supongo que él lo sabe.

No hay más, la vida es así, una pena porque deja familia e hijos pequeños. Pero es algo que nos puede pasar a cualquiera. Un accidente de coche, un infarto de miocardio a causa del estrés por no poder cargarte a todos los progres que conoces etc... etc....


----------



## antonio estrada (27 Ago 2022)

Si de verdad tienes cáncer (que esa es otra), tienes un problema importante. Si además te aplican radio y quimioterapia, tienes varios problemas. Tú mismo. Hay gente que decide tirar adelante con el tratamiento "oficial" y merece todos los respetos y gente que decide que no. y debería tener también todos los respetos, porque, en última instancia, la salud de cada uno es problema y asunto de cada uno.

Se tiende a confundir, porque desde los medios y las instituciones se hace interesadamente, la salud con la medicina, y todo junto con la sanidad. Son tres cosas distintas. La salud es el bienestar y correcto funcionamiento del cuerpo de cada uno, y es un asunto privado y personal. La medicina es un rubro de actividad, un nicho de negocio. En él trabajan las farmacias, las farmacéuticas, los médicos, las facultades de medicina y farmacia, etc. Y la sanidad es el modo en que la medicina se imbrica con la administración y los servicios públicos. Cuando al sitio donde citan para el médico de cabecera se le llama "centro de salud", se está haciendo una lectura interesada, torticera, de todo, como de costumbre. Dándote a entender que no hay salud posible lejos de la sanidad, lejos de la medicina. Cuando normalmente no es así.

Quien no quiera que además de estar jodido por estar enfermo, lo terminen de joder para sacarle los cuartos al país, puede rellenar este documento y llevarlo a cualquier notaría, donde se lo legalizarán gratuitamente. Cambiando lo que quieres y lo que no quieres que te hagan ya estaría.



https://www.saludinforma.es/portalsi/documents/10179/376860/Documento_Voluntades_Anticipadas/6e0aa18c-1fe0-4b1b-ab7b-e469e4246d07;jsessionid=BXQSBjjpF3duCq-41DcKk2uM.mov-saludinforma-11?version=1.15


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Te puedes explayar sobre la última la del elisa? No la he acabado de entender del todo.



Yo no soy médico, no te puedo explicar exactamente este tema. Pero sé lo suficiente como que ningún médico me diga que estoy enfermo de lo que no estoy, y para saber que algunas pruebas dan positivo porque sí, y a través de ellas te diagnostican como "enfermo" para vender más fármacos.

Tienes los T4 bajos? Sí. Por qué? No se sabe, es idiopático. Pero era más rentable decir que estabas enfermo de sidra o cualquier otra cosa, y venga a chutarte AZT.

Ahora han cambiado idiopático por asintomático 

Das positivo? Sí. Por qué? Porque eres asintomático. Kakúnate y aplaude por el balcón


----------



## Stock Option (27 Ago 2022)

Qué pozo de odio y de amargura alberga este hilo

Más allá de la opinión que cada uno pueda tener sobre este PERSONAJE, hay una persona sufriendo una penosa enfermedad que ve como puede acabar abandonando a los suyos y su familia que sufre por él y por no poder salvarle.

Como le ocurre a tantos y tantos pacientes y a sus familias.


----------



## pandillero (27 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No volvieron porque el programa era (y sigue siendo) carísimo. A la luna se fue por una competición ideológica con los comunistas. Ganaron los buenos afortunadamente



Si tienes en cuenta el PIB de la época en relación al coste del programa Apolo y el PIB actual en relación con el coste actual de la tecnología que se utilizó en su época y que hoy debería servir igual para poder volver, esa teoría del coste no se sostiene ni un segundo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Ago 2022)

Que yo sepa no hay nongún programa para enviar un hombre a la luna y sí, estoy de acuerdo que a Marte no se ira ni en 100 años


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Son test utilizados para diagnosticar falsos enfermos. Dicho por el propio creador de los PCRs, que no servía para lo que se ha utilizado durante la pandemia.

Pero bueno, tú a seguir defendiendo tu negocio. Eso es lo que tienen los médicos: Conflicto de intereses.


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Si tienes en cuenta el PIB de la época en relación al coste del programa Apolo y el PIB actual en relación con el coste actual de la tecnología que se utilizó en su época y que hoy debería servir igual para poder volver, esa teoría del coste no se sostiene ni un segundo.



Te olvidas del déficit, hoy hay mucho más déficit y los estados están mucho más endeudados que entonces. Nadie ha dicho que no se pueda ir pero no tiene la rentabilidad que en su día tuvo


----------



## pandillero (27 Ago 2022)

Ahora si que me descojono yo, genio.


----------



## Gurney (27 Ago 2022)

galdubat dijo:


> 50 años de ciencia y no ha habia a penas avances.
> Lo de lo deteccion precoz del cancer, es una estafa simillar a las PCR.
> Solo se detectan los tumores, pequeños que no crecen.
> Los grandes, lo hacen a toda velocidad y no da tiempo, los pequeños que no crecen si. ¿Pero que pasa si se dejan en paz estos tumores? El paciente vive, y se ahorra todo lo tóxico de la radio y la quimio.
> ...





Te thankeo y cito para quedarme con los títulos de esos libros

Es un tema que me interesa


----------



## pandillero (27 Ago 2022)

Patata gallega traigo señora, buena y barata.
No has explicado nada solo has insultado, la primera vez que pongo a alguien en la nevera.


----------



## Pocholovsky (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



¿No dicen que si el cancer de pulmon esta provocado por algun tipo de fibras estilo amianto, da igual la edad y suele tardar unos 10-15 años en provocar el cancer? No recuerdo ahora que actor famosillo norteamericano tuvo ese problema, a raiz de la limpieza de unas bodegas de un barco de guerra en la mili.

En ese caso... ¿se puede saber de alguna forma si se tiene algun tipo de fibras en pulmones que crean canceres? Yo siempre he andado acojonado, en 2005-2006 trabajé mucho con zapatas de embrague de motos automaticas, y nunca tomé ninguna proteccion (no sabia como estaba el percal). Ahora han pasado 17 años y que yo sepa, sin problema, pero muchas noches solo de pensarlo no puedo dormir...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Ago 2022)

Disfruten lo kakunado


----------



## tracrium (27 Ago 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Él dijo que curarse de cáncer era cuestión de voluntad, que quien quería se curara. Esa frase me dio tanto asco...



Eso lo dice casi todo el mundo en las fases iniciales de una enfermedad grave. No se encuentran mal y piensan: "yo soy diferente, no como la mayoría, soy un luchador. A mí no me va a pasar."

Se llama fase de NEGACIÓN.

Podrá haberse equivocado como todo el mundo, pero sólo por el daño que le ha hecho a la Zuzanita y a todo el PSOE de Andalucía en particular, merece un puto monumento.


----------



## spala (27 Ago 2022)

La quimio le está destrozando, supongo que encima estará bakuñado,

no le deseo mal a nadie, ya he tenido un caso cercano de cáncer y falleció por la quimio, y cuanto más leo más odio le tengo a esta basura tóxica.


----------



## tracrium (27 Ago 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> ¿No dicen que si el cancer de pulmon esta provocado por algun tipo de fibras estilo amianto, da igual la edad y suele tardar unos 10-15 años en provocar el cancer? No recuerdo ahora que actor famosillo norteamericano tuvo ese problema, a raiz de la limpieza de unas bodegas de un barco de guerra en la mili.
> 
> En ese caso... ¿se puede saber de alguna forma si se tiene algun tipo de fibras en pulmones que crean canceres? Yo siempre he andado acojonado, en 2005-2006 trabajé mucho con zapatas de embrague de motos automaticas, y nunca tomé ninguna proteccion (no sabia como estaba el percal). Ahora han pasado 17 años y que yo sepa, sin problema, pero muchas noches solo de pensarlo no puedo dormir...



El amianto está relacionado con el MESOTELIOMA, un tumor de pleura muy jodido y casi siempre mortal.

El amianto se queda en los macrófagos de pulmones para siempre. La latencia puede ser larga, pero el riesgo siempre estará ahí.

Antaño los estibadores lo cargaban y descargaban a granel. No te digo más.


----------



## Akira. (27 Ago 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Eso lo dice casi todo el mundo en las fases iniciales de una enfermedad grave. No se encuentran mal y piensan: "yo soy diferente, no como la mayoría, soy un luchador. A mí no me va a pasar."
> 
> Se llama fase de NEGACIÓN.
> 
> Podrá haberse equivocado como todo el mundo, pero sólo por el daño que le ha hecho a la Zuzanita y a todo el PSOE de Andalucía en particular, merece un puto monumento.



Un tipo que ha colaborado en una estafa mundial, que han asesinado a miles de ancianos, que no para de insultar, presionar y manipular en sus vídeos a todos aquellos que queríamos libertad, 2 años robados. Un tipo que se aprovechó del momento para forrarse, que se ha vacunado y animaba a gente que se vacunara, gente que es muy influenciable y que seguramente muchos han enfermado o muerto. Sí merece un monumento, sí.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ago 2022)

Esta cada vez peor el hombre, joder


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Frases que me han dicho médicas y enfermeras que he conocido:
> 
> - Mi trabajo no es salvar vidas, si no hacer rentable el negocio.
> - Tal medicamento no se lo puedo prescribir al paciente que me lo pide, porque ese laboratorio no nos financia.
> ...



Se les ve buena gente


----------



## pandillero (27 Ago 2022)

Relajese señor, esa actitud solo le puede traer problemas de salud como a Spiriman.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (27 Ago 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> pero muchas noches solo de pensarlo no puedo dormir...



No seas maricón, joder. Si hay que morir, se muere.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Ago 2022)

Por cierto mi más sentido recuerdo para Tiburcio Medinasidonia. Gran forero que también nos dejó hace tiempo aquejado creo de un cáncer de hígado. Estuvo foreando creo hasta casi una semana antes. 

No os equivoquéis, aunque quizás lo hagamos ya de viejos, mucho de los que posteamos en este hilo también moriremos de cáncer. Así que tampoco os creáis ajenos a este problema.


----------



## Shudra (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (27 Ago 2022)

JODER pobre hombre con la energia que tenia.


----------



## fachacine (27 Ago 2022)

_"La medicina ha avanzado tanto que al final terminaremos todos enfermos"_ (Aldous Huxley)


----------



## galdubat (27 Ago 2022)

Hammer fue condenado, 
Galileo tambien


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Me estuve follando a una loca (cuando aún yo follaba) con paranoias suicidas y tal, y una vez no sé adónde íbamos que me dijo que tenía que ir a su psicólogo (o psiquiatra, no sé) de la seguridad social, que hacía tiempo que no iba, y la acompañé. La esperé fuera. Y cuando salió me dijo sorprendida, que la doctora al verla le dijo: Tú por aquí? Pero todavía sigues viva?

Lo que quiero decir con esto es que la mayoría de los médicos/sanitarios, son putos sociópatas a los que les importa una mierda vuestra miserable vida. No tienen ni tacto, ni empatía para tratar con seres humanos. Ellos solo aplican protocolos, los cuales siempre van a ser lo más rentable independientemente de que sean los más apropiados para sus pacientes.

Por lo tanto, tomad vuestras propias decisiones, y aplaudid a las 8


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Ago 2022)

Solo lo he visto en algun video en marzo del 2020 negando que eso del covid fuera para na, y llamando a todo dios alarmista y gilipollas.


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Me estuve follando a una loca (cuando aún yo follaba) con paranoias suicidas y tal, y una vez no sé adónde íbamos que me dijo que tenía que ir a su psicólogo (o psiquiatra, no sé) de la seguridad social, que hacía tiempo que no iba, y la acompañé. La esperé fuera. Y cuando salió me dijo sorprendida, que la doctora al verla le dijo: Tú por aquí? Pero todavía sigues viva?
> 
> Lo que quiero decir con esto es que la mayoría de los médicos/sanitarios, son putos sociópatas a los que les importa una mierda vuestra miserable vida. No tienen ni tacto, ni empatía para tratar con seres humanos. Ellos solo aplican protocolos, los cuales siempre van a ser lo más rentable independientemente de que sean los más apropiados para sus pacientes.
> 
> Por lo tanto, tomad vuestras propias decisiones, y aplaudid a las 8



Tanto rollo para contarnos que has follao?


----------



## spala (27 Ago 2022)

Los estudios q hacen con la quimio son a 5 años,
cualquier persona q aguante vivo 5 años con el tratamiento, lo consideran como curado, y entra en esas estadísticas absurdas que dicen que ha logrado superar un cáncer gracias a la quimio.
Luego se muere al cabo de 5 años y un día derivado de la toxicidad de la quimio, pero la estadística no cambia, y luego vienen los duchos en la rama a leer los estudios y dicen "Yo de esto entiendo, este tratamiento es bueno y efectivo, me voy a meter cisplatino en vena".

Y luego pasa lo que pasa, empieza a bajar el tumor, empiezan a bajar también la calidad de tus defensas, empieza a aumentar la toxicidad por todo el cuerpo, y pum, ahora ya no baja, ahora se ha extendido, puta enfermedad!


----------



## Hannibal (27 Ago 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> No he seguido mucho su trayectoria pero el tio ha sido una mosca cojonera pal PSOE andaluz, no es facil meterse con ese partido criminal. Gran putada para el teniendo 3 hijos, a ver si se obra un milagro



Esto.
El tío será un bocachanclas y lo que queráis, pero para UN (1) tipo que le toca los cojones a Doña PSOE, merece como mínimo un respeto e incluso honores de Estado.


----------



## Dr.Nick (27 Ago 2022)

Pinta muy mal pero nunca se sabe. A mi abuelo le quitaron el estómago por un cáncer y le dieron 3 meses de vida y al final vivió 30 años a base de sopa.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> El cancer se lo detectaron en agosto de 2020 ... no habia vacunas, pero la pregunta del millón es ¿se infectó en marzo de 2020?
> 
> el covid-19 puede producir cancer, al igual que la cacuna, que para el caso son lo mismo.



Si sabes algo de medicina, deberias sabes que ese cancer lo tenia al menos desde hace tres años (Yo diria que mas) antes de que se lo detectasen. Para un tumor de pulmon de 0,5 cm hacen falta al menos 30 duplicaciones a un ratio por duplicacion entre 30 y 300 días (echa cuentas). Y es poco probable que tenga un cancer metastasico con un solo tumor de medio centimetro, asi que doy por hecho que es mayor. Poco tendra que ver con el covid.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Pinta muy mal pero nunca se sabe. A mi abuelo le quitaron el estómago por un cáncer y le dieron 3 meses de vida y al final vivió 30 años a base de sopa.



A tu abuelo no le metieron quimio.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> No seáis cafres. Tiene un adenocarcinoma de pulmón, muy poco frecuente y no suele estar relacionado con el tabaco. No afecta a bronquios sino a la parte periférica del pulmón, por eso no da síntomas hasta que hay metástasis, y aunque no es muy agresivo suele detectarse muy tarde. Cuando un cáncer da la cara suele llevar años de crecimiento, echar la culpa al COVID o las vacunas no tiene sentido.



ADenocarcinoma poco frecuente? ¿Que no tiene que ver con el tabaco? Joder lo que hay que leer...


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> tenía un cancer con metástasis en remisión (autentica rareza) y se mete 3 dosis del venenazo experimental y ... TACHAN!
> 
> parece mentira que sea medico coño
> 
> @anarosaquintana @elpesetilla



Rareza? No digas chorradas. Yo conozco un caso cercano (bueno, en realidad mas de uno porque hay agregacion familiar) de alguien con cancer de pulmon metastasico, entro en remision, y luego duro año y medio. Adenocarcinoma, y fumador. Cuantas chorradas hay que leer...


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Claro que lo soy. A lo mejor el unico cuñao que hay aqui eres tú que no tienes NI PUTA IDEA.
> 
> Un adenocarcinoma de pulmon con metastasis tiene una mediana de supervivencia de 6 meses como buen estadio IV
> 
> ...



DE que año es eso?, porque anda que no ha cambiado la pelicula la inmunoterapia y las terapias dirigidas, y no precisamente desde ayer. Y mira que te leia al principio del covid (cuando la cagaste, por cierto), y empiezo a pensar que si que eres un cuñado premium.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> ADenocarcinoma poco frecuente? ¿Que no tiene que ver con el tabaco? Joder lo que hay que leer...





El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Rareza? No digas chorradas. Yo conozco un caso cercano (bueno, en realidad mas de uno porque hay agregacion familiar) de alguien con cancer de pulmon metastasico, entro en remision, y luego duro año y medio. Adenocarcinoma, y fumador. Cuantas chorradas hay que leer...



el que tiene que ver con el tabaco es el epidermoide o celulas escamosas

cuñao paco de mierda detected


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

Evil_ dijo:


> Respondeme por que se de 1 caso muy cercano y quiero saber si es posible o fueron por la puta basura que se puso.
> Solo se puso 2 porque pude convencerle que no se pusiera mas.
> El cancer se lo detectaron poco despues de la 2 dosis.



UN cancer se comienza a gestar AÑOS antes de que te lo detecten, porque la reproduccion celular suele ser entre 30 y 300 dias, y desde la primera celula cancerigena hacen falta un monton. Que no te cuenten historias.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> el que tiene que ver con el tabaco es el epidermoide o celulas escamosas
> 
> cuñao detected



No te lo crees ni tu, gilipollas. EL cuñao eres tu. Los no fumadores suelen tener adenocarcinoma, pero ni mucho menos todos los adenocarcinomas son de no fumadores. No te tragues el palillo, anda, "celador" que tu de medico tienes lo que yo de cura. ME parece que alguno oyó campanas y no sabe de donde, (y encima presume de medico, manda oo)...

Edito para el cuñao este, por cierto, cuñao premium, el zasca se ha oido en el nepal.









Pathogenic mechanisms of lung adenocarcinoma in smokers and non-smokers determined by gene expression interrogation


Cigarette smoking is the leading risk factor for lung cancer, which accounts for the highest number of cancer-related mortalities worldwide in men and women. Individuals with a history of smoking are 15–30 times more likely to develop lung cancer ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




.

It has been established that smoking plays a significant role in the initiation and progression of lung adenocarcinoma (3–6). However, 10–40% of cases occur in patients with no reported smoking history, suggesting the involvement of other risk factors, including environmental exposure and genetic susceptibility


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


>




Sabio doctor, no lo quieres?. En su tiempo salía mucho en youtube.

saludos.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Tengo un familiar con cáncer pulmon diagnosticado en estadio IV hace tres años y metástasis vertebral desde el inicio y continúa vivo y todo estable con inmunoterapia



Exacto, lo que decia. No hagas caso a este, que debe ser el limpiador del hospital a lo sumo, de medico tiene lo que yo de cura.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

De qué va la inmunoterapia?


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> QUE TE VAYAS A TOMAR POR CULO RETRASADO DE MIERDA.
> 
> *ME CAGO EN TU PUTISIMA MADRE, BORRACHO, CACHO DE MIERDA
> 
> AL IGNORE QUE VAS HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPUTA*



Te he pillao, cuñaooooo,     . Menudo medico...    . Peazo bocazas... que no sabe que el adenocarcinoma esta mediado por el tabaco... si, mejor que no te lea, asi no pierdo tiempo leyendo sandeces y no te dejo con el culo al aire, "medico".


----------



## Vanish (27 Ago 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Solo lo he visto en algun video en marzo del 2020 negando que eso del covid fuera para na, y llamando a todo dios alarmista y gilipollas.



Se le fue mucho la chota con lo del COVID.

Empezo diciendo que no le hiciéramos ni puto caso que era un virus como los muchos que cogeríamos en nuestra vida.

Paso a decir que en Italia lo estaban pasando mal porque su Sanidad no le llegaba a la nuestra a la suela de los zapatos.

Después entro en pánico y salió hasta en la tele nacional diciendo poco menos que íbamos a morir todos cienes de veces.

Luego ya le llegó el Cáncer y espero no saber nunca que es lo que se piensa en esas situaciones.


----------



## Evil_ (27 Ago 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> UN cancer se comienza a gestar AÑOS antes de que te lo detecten, porque la reproduccion celular suele ser entre 30 y 300 dias, y desde la primera celula cancerigena hacen falta un monton. Que no te cuenten historias.



Ya pero lo tenia controlado y de un dia a otro se murio.
Conozco casos de gente muerta de metastasis y se ve el proceso de degeneracion hasta la muerte.
No de estar con el cancer pero estable haciendo vida normal con revisiones y de un dia para otro fulminante.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> De qué va la inmunoterapia?



Básicamente son terapias dirigidas para que el cuerpo identifique las celulas tumorales como invasoras, y las propias defensas del cuerpo las ataquen. Esta dando bastante buenos resultados dependiendo del tipo de cancer.


----------



## Torimbia (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Porque una enfermera que trabajaba con pacientes oncológico me lo contó.
> 
> Me decía que si ella tuviera alguna vez un cáncer, no pasaría nunca por la quimio porque la mayoría mueren rabiando de dolor y que *el cáncer es indoloro* y avanza muy lentamente.
> 
> ...



No sé de dónde has sacado esa información y no tengo ninguna gana de discutir. Pero permíteme decirte que he estado al lado de tres familiares muy cercanos muertos de cáncer y ojalá hubiese sido indoloro. Daría un brazo para conseguir que lo fuese, daría todo el dinero que tengo. Pero nada más lejos.


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Básicamente son terapias dirigidas para que el cuerpo identifique las celulas tumorales como invasoras, y las propias defensas del cuerpo las ataquen. Esta dando bastante buenos resultados dependiendo del tipo de cancer.



Son igual de tóxicas que la quimio? Hay algún sitio donde tener más info sobre el tema?

Hay que estar informados porque la mitad de nosotros vamos a pasar por esto.


----------



## Akira. (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> QUE TE VAYAS A LA MIERDA RETRASADO DE MIERDA.* VETE TU Y TU CASO CERCANO DE CANCER A TOMAR MUCHO POR EL CULO.*
> 
> *ME CAGO EN TU PUTISIMA MADRE, BORRACHO, CACHO DE MIERDA
> 
> AL IGNORE QUE VAS HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPUTA*


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> No sé de dónde has sacado esa información y no tengo ninguna gana de discutir. Pero permíteme decirte que he estado al lado de tres familiares muy cercanos muertos de cáncer y ojalá hubiese sido indoloro. Daría un brazo para conseguir que lo fuese, daría todo el dinero que tengo. Pero nada más lejos.



Salvo al final o que te afecte a los huesos, suele ser indoloro. Agota mucho, pero no suele doler. Que alguien lo especifique mejor.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Son igual de tóxicas que la quimio? Hay algún sitio donde tener más info sobre el tema?
> 
> Hay que estar informados porque la mitad de nosotros vamos a pasar por esto.



Tienen efectos secundarios, pero mucho menos que la quimio. Tampoco es que te quiten la enfermedad, pero aumentan la supervivencia. Y luego estan los anticuerpos monoclonales, depndiendo del tipo de tumor, esos si tienes el tumor especifico tambien aumentan la supervivencia.



Inmunoterapia | MD Anderson Cancer Center Madrid








Inmunoterapia para el cáncer de pulmón no microcítico


La inmunoterapia es el uso de medicinas para estimular el propio sistema inmunológico del paciente para que reconozca y destruya las células cancerosas con más eficacia.




www.cancer.org


----------



## jkaza (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> QUE TE VAYAS A LA MIERDA RETRASADO DE MIERDA.* VETE TU Y TU CASO CERCANO DE CANCER A TOMAR MUCHO POR EL CULO.*
> 
> *ME CAGO EN TU PUTISIMA MADRE, BORRACHO, CACHO DE MIERDA
> 
> AL IGNORE QUE VAS HIJODELAGRANDISIMAPUTA*



No hay dudas, este florero es médico


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Porque una enfermera que trabajaba con pacientes oncológico me lo contó.
> 
> Me decía que si ella tuviera alguna vez un cáncer, no pasaría nunca por la quimio porque la mayoría mueren rabiando de dolor y que el cáncer es indoloro y avanza muy lentamente.
> 
> ...



Eso no es verdad. El dolor no tiene nada que ver con la quimio. La quimio da otras cosas. Y en algunas situaciones es lo unico que alarga la vida. ESo si, cada uno tiene que decidir si quiere vivir unos meses (a veces años) mas a cambio de soportar los efectos secundarios.

Por ejemplo con el de celulas pequeñas hablamos de años. Si no te pones quimio te vas para el otro barrio en nada, con quimio aguantas años. (corrijo, puedes aguantar, hay gente que se va antes)


----------



## malibux (27 Ago 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> ¿No dicen que si el cancer de pulmon esta provocado por algun tipo de fibras estilo amianto, da igual la edad y suele tardar unos 10-15 años en provocar el cancer? No recuerdo ahora que actor famosillo norteamericano tuvo ese problema, a raiz de la limpieza de unas bodegas de un barco de guerra en la mili.
> 
> En ese caso... ¿se puede saber de alguna forma si se tiene algun tipo de fibras en pulmones que crean canceres? Yo siempre he andado acojonado, en 2005-2006 trabajé mucho con zapatas de embrague de motos automaticas, y nunca tomé ninguna proteccion (no sabia como estaba el percal). Ahora han pasado 17 años y que yo sepa, sin problema, pero muchas noches solo de pensarlo no puedo dormir...



Nada, tendría que verse en radiografía, pero sobre todo en un TAC que es más sensible para eso. Pero vamos, por un año de exposición a esos materiales no es nada, lo chungo es gente que se pega años y años…


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Nada, tendría que verse en radiografía, pero sobre todo en un TAC que es más sensible para eso. Pero vamos, por un año de exposición a esos materiales no es nada, lo chungo es gente que se pega años y años…



O sea que puede hacerse un tac para detectarlo.


----------



## SexyVIcky (27 Ago 2022)

Pinta muy mal.Ojala se recupere,le deseo lo mejor
Mi tío se murió de manera fulminante de cancer de pulmón,.En solo tres meses.Luego se fue su mujer,pero lo pudo mantener a raya 5 años.Es una mierda de enfermedad.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (27 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> O sea que puede hacerse un tac para detectarlo.



El tac detecta el tumor cuando ya existe de cierto tamaño, pero si aun no tiene el tamaño adecuado no lo detectaria. De hecho puede darse el caso, dependiendo del tamaño del tumor y del radiologo, que no salga ni en tac. Y a veces ocurre lo contrario, que te sale en tac algo que no es cancer y no vives durante meses hasta ver que pasa (suelen hacer otro tac unos meses despues) o te pinchan para sacar una muestra, asi que yo no me haria el tac sin razones. Es mas, el tac (en cuanto a radiacion absorvida) equivale a un monton de radiografias, asi que si te pones a hacerte tacs como si no hubiera mañana igual te provocas tú mismo el cancer.


----------



## galdubat (27 Ago 2022)

Te auguró un hostia como un pan 
Cuando veas con tus propios ojos, como los médicos te mandan al corredor.
A mi, tu y conformistas como tu me haceis llorar.


----------



## daesrd (27 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Pobre hombre. Está totalmente destruido. Pena por él, su mujer y sus tres hijos.



Si le están metiendo quimioterapia, me apiado de el..


----------



## damnit (27 Ago 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> No he seguido mucho su trayectoria pero el tio ha sido una mosca cojonera pal PSOE andaluz, no es facil meterse con ese partido criminal. Gran putada para el teniendo 3 hijos, a ver si se obra un milagro



Estaba pensando lo mismo, de hecho cuando he visto el vídeo me ha recordado a aquel opositor ruso al que envenenaron con polonio, Alexei Navalni







En cualquier caso, le deseo lo mejor y que se recupere, si es posible


----------



## malibux (27 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> O sea que puede hacerse un tac para detectarlo.



Las fibras esas no se ven, es algo microscópico, sino el daño inflamatorio o cicatricial que acaban generando. Pero lo dicho, tiene que ser alguien expuesto muucho tiempo a materiales chungos.


----------



## mudj (27 Ago 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Queremos saber sobre tus reencarnaciones y lo que viste que nos espera



Por problemas muy graves de depresión, decidí tomar enteoge'os, cosa que no me hacía ni hace mucha gracia.

Decir q pensé, q sería estilo, me duele la cabeza tomo un paracetamol, se me quita, pero me da por decir ardores en el estómago.

No creía mucho en Dios, daba vamos a decir un 50% quizás si quizás no. En la vida eterna aún creía menos ( Xq yo iba a tener una vida eterna y una mariposa no?) y ya si hablamos de reencarnaciones un 0%, lo consideraba la más grande memez inventada por los humanos, ya otras cosas es, que ni imaginaba..

Entonces, para mí sorpresa y algo que sería para relatar en un libro.. Pues de todo ( decir que muchas visiones, muchos mensajes se producen sin tomar nada, y en muchas ocasiones si estoy en conciertos de tipo sagrado estilo haré krishna, cosa q ni habría imaginado que hubiese ido a alguno jamás)., son reactiva iones feed backs,llamalo como quieras..

Entonces es como digo largo de explicar, máxime como te digo, estoy convencido que depende también de tu estado, proceso, forma de ser, problema..)

Para resumir

1 Dios existe, vaya que existe. 3 veces he logrado verlo y las 3 lo pasé muy vamos a decir mal. No es algo agradable en sí, no por malo, sino por impresionante, escapa a nuestro cerebro e incluso a nuestra alma. Es un ente, no tiene una forma definida, si tuviera q explicarlo es como cuando alguien piensa en el big bang, pero vaya tampoco, solo es para dar una aproximación.

Cosas que más me sorprenden de ese encuentro aparte de la vision

Que no me hablaba, daba mensaje alguno. Estaba. Ni puedo decir que sentí amor inmenso ni.. Pero si que supe que era Dios, que es realmente todopoderoso, que nos quiere, entiéndase como se quiera, que no necesita nada: ni aprender, ni experimentar, ni ganar, ni castigar.... Como me dijeron: Antes de El no había nada, después, de El no habrá nada.

Hay vida eterna, vaya que la hay, ni podría decir cuántos universos, cuantos planetas, lugares, seres distintos. E una de las revelaciones se me explico q si se habian rebelado contra El, y q los humanos participamos de forma pasiva, simplemente alineandonos.. Y que en ese momento Dios creó este universo, porque no podía permitir que estuviéramos junto a El.

Entonces si, las reencarnaciones existen y no podría decir cuantas casi parecen infinitas. Y entiendo perfectamente que no puedan ser recordadas. Es horroroso.

A pesar de ver, de revelaciones, profecías... Cada vez se menos y cada vez más confundido. La pregunta de xq, no la sé y creo q solo Dios la sabe (decir que existen otros Dioses vamos a decir menores, pero como digo, hay tantos sitios donde morar...)..Me confunde esa impresión, de que ese Ente no necesita nada, es más, es que no hay tiempo, pues el pasado y futuro son únicamente presente. Entonces no puedo comprender el xq de tanto sufrimiento y xq este sistema. Según revelaciones, estamos para poder volver junto a Dios y de alguna forma este universo desaparecerá junto a quienes no hayan regresado junto a Dios.


----------



## Glokta (27 Ago 2022)

Me parece muy raro lo que le ha pasado a este tío, o cuenta que le está pasando, nose muchas casualidades, declaraciones extrañas, etc.

Pero si es de verdad ojalá remonte


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Las fibras esas no se ven, es algo microscópico, sino el daño inflamatorio o cicatricial que acaban generando. Pero lo dicho, tiene que ser alguien expuesto muucho tiempo a materiales chungos.



Yo por lo que he leído a otros foreros, y creo que el otro forero también decía eso, es que aunque no sea mucho tiempo si la persona tiene mala suerte está jodida. Mucho tiempo es comprar más boletos, pero a lo mejor con uno solo sufre el fatídico destino.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Por problemas muy graves de depresión, decidí tomar enteoge'os, cosa que no me hacía ni hace mucha gracia.
> 
> Decir q pensé, q sería estilo, me duele la cabeza tomo un paracetamol, se me quita, pero me da por decir ardores en el estómago.
> 
> ...



Tengo unas preguntas:
1) ¿Es posible no reencarnar y de algún modo estar en algún lado conservando los recuerdos?
2) ¿En el tiempo entre reencarnación y reencarnación unas almas pueden interactuar con otras?
3) ¿Sabes hacer viajes astrales?

Y la última, y no te la tomes a mal:
4) ¿Cómo sabes que todo eso no fueron delirios?


----------



## galdubat (27 Ago 2022)

Lo tienes muy claro y no necesitas cuestionar nada de lo establecido. 
Te acordarás de mi cuandonte des la hostia.
Buen viaje


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> tenía un cancer con metástasis en remisión (autentica rareza) y se mete 3 dosis del venenazo experimental y ... TACHAN!
> 
> parece mentira que sea medico coño
> 
> @anarosaquintana @elpesetilla



Creo que al principio le dieron unos tratamientos muy novedosos y aparentemente funcionaron. Pero luego le volvió a salir el cáncer. 
En un video reciente, desencantado, dijo que las farmacéuticas usan a los enfermos como cobayas para probar esos tratamientos. Y que ahora le estaban dando un tratamiento de quimio clásica de 20 años de antigüedad. 
Deduzco que los tratamientos VIP no funcionaron y ahora están probando terapia clásica. Quizás por eso antes no se le cayó el pelo y ahora sí.

De todos modos sigo pensando que es posible que nos esté engañando y no tenga cáncer. Yo no le veo mala cara ni nada raro. Ojeras siempre tenía. El pelo se lo ha podido afeitar. 

Pienso que Spiriman es un charlatán y un farsante, pero no le deseo la muerte.


----------



## galdubat (27 Ago 2022)

En este caso, el se ha entregado con los ojos cerrados a los médicos.
Si por lo menos hubiera reflexionado sobre si mismo, aceptado su situación y el resultado, creo que el resultado seria más llevadero. Pero lo que hace, es compadecerse y lastimarse de si mismo. Que si no puedo timar agua fria, que si sudo, .... n


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> puede que hachis del malo, fichilla cortada con goma arabiga y caca de chucho



si la kifa sana provoca eso = DEP al pvto adreno

SIEMPRE SALUDABA


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Ago 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Como me dijo una vez un chamán: "El cáncer no viene de lo que entra por nuestra boca, sino de lo que sale de ella".



SUBNORMAL


----------



## cortoplacista (27 Ago 2022)

Espero que la UAPO continúe cuando él no esté, es una idea cojonuda.


----------



## galdubat (27 Ago 2022)

Que lo tienes muy claro.
Que lo tuyo es.ciencia.
Y llamas ciencia a la medicina, y a las terapias contra el cancer.

Menudo hostian te has de dar.

Ya no me haces llorar, ahora ya me aburres


----------



## Charles B. (27 Ago 2022)

pulgarcitoo dijo:


> Estoy en un bar foreando pero no me da pena...
> 
> Pena me doy yo que estoy cerveza tapa... Cerveza tapa etc
> 
> ...



Siempre es un honor morir del cáncer que descubrió América.


----------



## Silluzollope (27 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Que yo sepa no hay nongún programa para enviar un hombre a la luna y sí, estoy de acuerdo que a Marte no se ira ni en 100 años



Si lo hay. El programa Artemisa. Se supone que en 2025 vuelven aunque esa fecha es muy muy optimista.


----------



## Charles B. (27 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Muy grande D. Jesus Candel. Hizo cosas contra los politicos que NADIE se ha atrevido a hacer en este puto país



A lo mejor por eso le pusieron el trozo de Polonio bajo el asiento del conductor...


----------



## Charles B. (27 Ago 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Vaya cuanto lo siento. No me gusta ver a nadie así. Ánimo, no se que decir.. Morir no es nada, es algo magnífico, pero claro la pena de pasar tanto dolor y dejar a tus seres queridos. Como dices, Que Dios te/nos ayude.



Si morir te parece magnífico muérete tú, puto *subnormal*.


----------



## lokeno100 (27 Ago 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> A lo mejor por eso le pusieron el trozo de Polonio bajo el asiento del conductor...




Sabio Charles darwin, nada se puede hacer contra poderes mundiales, son muy poderosos.

saludos.


----------



## mudj (27 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tengo unas preguntas:
> 1) ¿Es posible no reencarnar y de algún modo estar en algún lado conservando los recuerdos?
> 2) ¿En el tiempo entre reencarnación y reencarnación unas almas pueden interactuar con otras?
> 3) ¿Sabes hacer viajes astrales?
> ...




Ufff como te digo se muy poco. Voy a empezar por la última. A ver, viendo, sintiendo cosas en las que no creía ni me preocupaba lo más mínimo, por ejemplo la reencarnación.. Ya.... Empezado por ahí, xq croissanes volando y q me hablan pues no veo...

No reencarnar me parece improbable, pues de alguna forma se necesita y tu estarás de acuerdo. Por ejemplo (resumo), se me ofreció cambiar mi destino y yo no quise. Se me explicó que lo habían hecho para que comprendiera que todo pasaba bajo una aceptación anterior. Existen los llamados registros akhasicos donde se guarda todo. Yo no he encontrado más q farsantes q dicen revelarlo. Yo pude verlo pero es tan tan pero tan, que es imposible q un cerebro ni quizás un alma, pueda retener todo eso

Claro al morir estas en algún lugar, imagino muy distinto para cada uno, y puedes interactuar. Si me hablas de algún familiar, pues no lo sé ( algunos dicen q si q bla bla), mi impresión es doble: que no y que tampoco es muy importante. Allí todo es tan extraordinario, todo se ve tan distinto, que salvando tu pregunta, sería como preguntarme si alli tendré mi pantalón favorito, es, que no importará.

No no se, ni uff ya te digo lo hago para encontrarme bien, no por curiosidad etc, entonces la verdad es medio darme miedo, impresión, no querer, medio no es lo que busco. Sin embargo los tengo, sobre todo en conciertos de música tipo hindu.. A veces tmb en casa...

Mi impresión muy personal, xq contradice mucho lo q tibetanos, etc creen/saben.
Yo me veo único... Entonces.. Que haya la posibilidad de fundirse con un todo y ser un mar y no una gota. Pues si, pero como una posibilidad entre tantas y no sería el fin último.

Yo lo tomo este universo (Xq hay muchos seres, planetas),como una cárcel, con canal plus, con piscina pero una cárcel. Luego para intentar comprender tan horrible castigo ( repito Dios no necesita castigar nos ni mucho menos nuestro sufrimiento), quiero creer q aunq lo vivamos, así, en realidad todo debe de durar ni un segundo y por eso Dios lo permite. Pero no lo se


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ago 2022)

Tenía un Packard Bell con un 80386 SX a 20 MHz, fue mi primer PC. Año 1992.

Tenia una solidez de la ostia, no me dio ningún error de hardware, cuelgue o fallo al arrancar JAMAS.


----------



## Charles B. (27 Ago 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La primera estupidez grande que hizo fue chutarse quimio,esa mierda con la que la judiada de la farmafia se hacen de oro.
> 
> Ni un solo estudio demostrando si la quimio es mejor que no HACER NADA y la gente sigue chutandose esa mierda que te derroye el nucleo del alma y acabas muriendo de un puto resfriado.
> 
> ...



Si te tuviera delante te reventaba, basura.


----------



## galdubat (27 Ago 2022)

No sabes leer
Me aburres, no significa que lo esté.

No has leido nada de los trabajos que rechazas. Solo has leido, lo que sus detractores pagados han promocionado.

Sabias que tida la mwdicina occisental eata basada en una teoria de un químico, mediocre pero bien relacionado. Que dicha teoría venia bien para echar la culpa a unos bichos que nadie veía y así no hacia falta cambiar las condiciones de vida y trabajo. De como un magnate del petroleo, que queria vender petroleo com mas valor añadido, se le ocurrio promocionar dicha teoria, que tenia la ventaja, de requerir soluciones quimicas patentables. Para desarrollar dicho modelo de negocio, creó universidades, grandes bonitas, con muchos medios y juguetes pero donde solo se dejaba trabajar sobre una idea.
" Teoria de la infección vírica de Pasteur"

Me has intentado insultar, por la lástima que me has producido, por el hostión que veo has de recibir, no te he seguido ese juego.
.


----------



## Charles B. (27 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *¿Soy el unico al que le parece demencial que se esten fundiendo 400.000 millones anuales en la puta estafa de las taifas y solo 25 millones en investigacion para el cancer?*



Tú con cuidar tu retraso mental bastante tienes.


----------



## Charles B. (27 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Que yo sepa no hay nongún programa para enviar un hombre a la luna y sí, estoy de acuerdo que a Marte no se ira ni en 100 años



Todo fue por pura política, entorno guerra fría que sigue hoy exactamente igual de vigente que entonces. No hacía puta falta pisar la Luna, si es que se hizo realmente, y ni puta falta hace pisar Marte, como si no tuviésemos suficientes problemas en esta bola de mierda llamada Tierra.


----------



## rulifu (28 Ago 2022)

Spirito


----------



## Charles B. (28 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> JODER pobre hombre con la energia que tenia.



A mí esas ojeras de tísico que ya tenía antes de la movida siempre me dieron mala espina.


----------



## Charles B. (28 Ago 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Por problemas muy graves de depresión, decidí tomar enteoge'os, cosa que no me hacía ni hace mucha gracia.
> 
> Decir q pensé, q sería estilo, me duele la cabeza tomo un paracetamol, se me quita, pero me da por decir ardores en el estómago.
> 
> ...



Tú lo único que necesitas son antipsicóticos para desayunar, antipsicóticos para comer y antipsicóticos para cenar.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (28 Ago 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Tú lo único que necesitas son antipsicóticos para desayunar, antipsicóticos para comer y antipsicóticos para cenar.



Pues lo mismo con los profetas de las principales religiones del mundo: profetas judíos, cristianos, Mahoma...

Y sin embargo, ahí están, con su prestigio.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (28 Ago 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Por problemas muy graves de depresión, decidí tomar enteoge'os, cosa que no me hacía ni hace mucha gracia.
> 
> Decir q pensé, q sería estilo, me duele la cabeza tomo un paracetamol, se me quita, pero me da por decir ardores en el estómago.
> 
> ...



¿Qué consejo nos darías a los demás para vivir lo que nos ha tocado en este planeta? Si es que puedes dar algún consejo.


----------



## jkaza (28 Ago 2022)

mudj dijo:


> Bueno hay formas de morir y poder ver lo que 'os espera... Es cierto q depende de muchas cosas, pues no es lo mismo ser bueno, que malo, q haber reencarnado 10 veces o 100..pero en todo es magnifico



Los clones cuentan como reencarnaciones?


----------



## tracrium (28 Ago 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Las fibras esas no se ven, es algo microscópico, sino el daño inflamatorio o cicatricial que acaban generando. Pero lo dicho, tiene que ser alguien expuesto muucho tiempo a materiales chungos.



Depende. Por cambiar cuatro embragues durante un corto periodo de tiempo, lo más probable es que no le pase nada.

Otra cosa es respirar polvo con amianto, sin protección, como cuando se trabajaba con fibrocemento, en demoliciones o directamente a granel, a paladas o con tolvas, inhalando gran cantidad de partículas.

El cáncer es, generalmente, un proceso estocástico en el que no es necesaria una exposición determinada para desarrollarlo. Unos lo desarrollan con poca exposición, otros con mucha y otros no lo desarrollan aunque hayan estado expuestos.

A mayor exposición, mayor riesgo, pero la dosis no tiene por qué ser determinista. Uno puede desarrollar cáncer fumando medio paquete diario (o incluso sin haber fumado) y otro que fume tres paquetes puede que no lo desarrolle.


----------



## McFly (28 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



Exacto! Metió demasiado el dedo en el culo y a la hora de la verdad no quiso escudarse en ningún partido
Mi esposa es afiliada a la asociación de este hombre y se lo dije muchas veces. Se ha quedado solo y lo van a machacar
Está claro que lo han envenenado o bien esta vacunao


----------



## Honkytonk Man (28 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Pobre hombre. Está totalmente destruido. Pena por él, su mujer y sus tres hijos.



Dios, me es imposible verlo. Lo he puesto 15 segundos.

Que Dios le perdone y que le acoja en su seno.


----------



## jkaza (28 Ago 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Exacto! Metió demasiado el dedo en el culo y a la hora de la verdad no quiso escudarse en ningún partido
> Mi esposa es afiliada a la asociación de este hombre y se lo dije muchas veces. Se ha quedado solo y lo van a machacar
> Está claro que lo han envenenado o bien esta vacunao



Qué fue lo que hizo?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (28 Ago 2022)

El tema emocional es muy importante en el cáncer, incluso para provocarlo.
Por eso psicópatas y satanistas nunca lo padecen.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (28 Ago 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Maybe el karma?
> 
> Mira mi anterior mensaje





*VACUNAR, REVACUNAR Y REVACUNAR.

Veamos el vídeo... si podemos soportarlo...*


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (28 Ago 2022)

No funciona el segundo link


----------



## jolu (28 Ago 2022)

Alguno se creía que el SUCIAlismo se iba a quedar quieto con la que le armó.

Todo sabe que estaba sentenciado desde el día que se enfrentó a los socios de ETA y los golpistas.


----------



## toni90 (28 Ago 2022)

una cosa es extirparte un tumor y así desaparece el veneno y otro meterte quimioterapia e inmunoterapia que eso es veneno puro que baja la esperanza de vida eso al que sobrevive claro mientras que si no lo tomaras igual vivias hasta los 60 o 70 años pedazo de subnormal follatvs.


----------



## sasuke (28 Ago 2022)

A éste señor los socialistas le han envenenado, esta claro , que haya muchas cosas con las que no esté de acuerdo con el, no significa que tenga que pasar por ese Calvario,


----------



## omin0na (28 Ago 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> En algunas zonas de la Península, como Galicia, hay un problema serio con el radón y su relación con el cáncer de pulmón. Desconozco si podría ser el caso de este individuo, pero si sé que el estado se pone de perfil.



Como curiosidad extra el radon es atraído por las corrientes de alta tensión, por eso en las zonas que hay radon, puede ser problemático vivir cerca de líneas de alta tensión.


----------



## pepinox (28 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



Le deben haber echado polonio en el café. Estuvo presentando querellas contra la Junta de Andalucía y el Servicio Andaluz de Sanidad, destapando corrupciones, mangoneos y trinques. Le han hecho un Putin en toda regla.


----------



## vayaquesi (28 Ago 2022)

Esperemos que consiga recuperarse. Pues desde aquí le mando todo el apoyo del mundo.
Mierda de enfermedad....


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (28 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion de que d eeste tio veremos de aqui 3 años nuevos videos del cancer con metastasis en 28 partes del cuerpo...pero que no se va a morir



has visto el vidrio y como habla? la verdad es que está hecho una mierda, no parece que esté fingiendo para att. whorear

taluec


----------



## Bimb0 (28 Ago 2022)

El PSOE andaluz se lo ha quitado de encima


----------



## NORDWAND (28 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



No sé en qué porcentaje estará ya la cosa, pero desde mi experiencia personal.
Tratamiento de cáncer + vacuna = DEP


----------



## XXavier (28 Ago 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Como curiosidad extra el radon es atraído por las corrientes de alta tensión, por eso en las zonas que hay radon, puede ser problemático vivir cerca de líneas de alta tensión.



¡Qué nivel el de este foro...!


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Ago 2022)

Pobre hombre, ojalá se recupere, obviamente no comparto todo lo que dice pero es un luchador y un activista de la sociedad civil, que eso en España ya es decir muchísimo.


----------



## Akira. (28 Ago 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> A éste señor los socialistas le han envenenado, esta claro , que haya muchas cosas con las que no esté de acuerdo con el, no significa que tenga que pasar por ese Calvario,



No le han envenenado, se vacunó.


----------



## Seagrams (28 Ago 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> Sigue vivo por ha hecho todo lo que criticaba
> 
> Por se quien es, aprovecharse, operarse rapido, saltar listas de espera y entrar en tratamientos especiales
> 
> El chiste se cuenta solo



This.

Y al final verá para qué....


Para alargar su agonía, porque si tiene las metástasis que dice tener, en cualquier momento hace un blackout


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Ago 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si de verdad tienes cáncer (que esa es otra), tienes un problema importante. Si además te aplican radio y quimioterapia, tienes varios problemas. Tú mismo. Hay gente que decide tirar adelante con el tratamiento "oficial" y merece todos los respetos y gente que decide que no. y debería tener también todos los respetos, porque, en última instancia, la salud de cada uno es problema y asunto de cada uno.
> 
> Se tiende a confundir, porque desde los medios y las instituciones se hace interesadamente, la salud con la medicina, y todo junto con la sanidad. Son tres cosas distintas. La salud es el bienestar y correcto funcionamiento del cuerpo de cada uno, y es un asunto privado y personal. La medicina es un rubro de actividad, un nicho de negocio. En él trabajan las farmacias, las farmacéuticas, los médicos, las facultades de medicina y farmacia, etc. Y la sanidad es el modo en que la medicina se imbrica con la administración y los servicios públicos. Cuando al sitio donde citan para el médico de cabecera se le llama "centro de salud", se está haciendo una lectura interesada, torticera, de todo, como de costumbre. Dándote a entender que no hay salud posible lejos de la sanidad, lejos de la medicina. Cuando normalmente no es así.
> 
> ...



Por qué están todas las facultades de medicina a tope y con notas de corte por encima de 12? Por haber muchas vocaciones en curar o por haber mucha pasta de por medio?


----------



## Esflinter (28 Ago 2022)

toni90 dijo:


> una cosa es extirparte un tumor y así desaparece el veneno y otro meterte quimioterapia e inmunoterapia que eso es veneno puro que baja la esperanza de vida eso al que sobrevive claro mientras que si no lo tomaras igual vivias hasta los 60 o 70 años pedazo de subnormal follatvs.



Joder Toni, mas paleto cuñao y no naces


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Ago 2022)

galdubat dijo:


> Hammer fue condenado,
> Galileo tambien



Y Servet


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Ago 2022)

spala dijo:


> Los estudios q hacen con la quimio son a 5 años,
> cualquier persona q aguante vivo 5 años con el tratamiento, lo consideran como curado, y entra *en esas estadísticas absurdas *que dicen que ha logrado superar un cáncer gracias a la quimio.



Estadísticas de los médicos


----------



## alfamadrid (28 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pobre, no le deseo esa enfermedad a nadie. Y además nadie se cura, al final siempre palman por cancer



Algunos se curan y se “limpian” siempre y cuando el cancer esté en fase temprana o ESTADIO 1, pero aquel que tenga metástasis no se libra por desgracia, incluso se va antes del año de ser detectado el cancer. Tristemente hablo con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Ago 2022)

El tipo se conserva muy entero para la pesadilla que está viviendo. Parece la imagen recalentada de la muerte. Es un problema el cáncer, cuando la única posibilidad que te ofrecen es inocularte venenos citotóxicos que en sí mismos te destruyen. Yo la verdad esperaría ver en esta situación a Irene Montero por ejemplo o a Carmen Calvo o a Zapatero o algún otro hijo de puta cuneteable pero pareciera que siempre le va a tocar a quien no lo merece realmente.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Ago 2022)

Este Hilo evidencia la chaladura de la mayoría de los foreros.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Ago 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> A mí esas ojeras de tísico que ya tenía antes de la movida siempre me dieron mala espina.



Muchos psicólogos estudian psicología porque están locos, muchos médicos estudian medicina porque están enfermos...


----------



## spala (28 Ago 2022)

viendo la capacidad crítica a la hora de valorar los estudios y su fe ciega en las farmacéuticas, pues que quieres que te diga...
cada vez más, la evidencia científica tiene menos credibilidad cuando hay billetes de por medio

como dice un refrán, se ha escrito más ciencia ficción en las hojas de excel que en las de word.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Ago 2022)

"Sólo los pequeños secretos necesitan ser protegidos; los grandes son guardados en secreto por la incredulidad pública"


----------



## OYeah (28 Ago 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Como me dijo una vez un chamán: "El cáncer no viene de lo que entra por nuestra boca, sino de lo que sale de ella".



Dile al chamán que se calle la puta boca entonces.



INE dijo:


> No entiendo el propósito del vídeo.



Este tipo es un pobre diablo que por alguna carencia en algún momento ha necesitado llamar la atención.

Yo pensaba que lo hacía solo por dinero pero viéndolo hacerlo ahora me queda claro que es por carencias afectivas mal llevadas.



AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Ya lo dije sobre este tio, desaparece de las redes sociales y de la vida "publica" y mejoraras, es una persona que genera mucho odio a los que lo ven y eso crea un karma negativo que hace mucho mas facil que Pazuzu le preñe el alma. Espero que mejore.




Eso lo veo bastante probable, y soy muy escéptico respecto a la teoría del karma.


----------



## McFly (28 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Qué fue lo que hizo?



Hizo al PSOE perder las elecciones en Andalucia pero no las de este año , las anteriores.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (28 Ago 2022)

Sabe que su tiempo se acaba.


----------



## jkaza (28 Ago 2022)

McFly dijo:


> Hizo al PSOE perder las elecciones en Andalucia pero no las de este año , las anteriores.



Estáis conspiranoicos, pero cómo un mindundi va a hacer perder las elecciones a un partido político?

Que lo contraten los republicanos para las elecciones de midterm antes de que se muera


----------



## boyra (28 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Es cierto que ya tenía cáncer antes de vacunarse. Y que el gas radón está por todas partes, incluso en viviendas con cierto tipo de construcción con piedra. La sierra oeste de Madrid emana radón en vena.
> 
> El punto es que éste hombre en teoría había superado el cáncer. Tras el tratamiento no hubo recidiva y ahí fue cuando dijo que "el que se cura es porque quiere"
> 
> ...



Marcó la bestia, animó a sus seguidores a la blasfemia de mancillar cus cuerpos con el veneno satanico, Justo es rinda cuentas y purgue merecido castigo.

Pena ninguna, inmensa alegría de ver como se cumple Voluntad


----------



## chocolate (28 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Dile al chamán que se calle la puta boca entonces.



Y ese odio repentino?


----------



## OYeah (28 Ago 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Y ese odio repentino?




No soporto a ése tipo de gurús sobre la salud comiéndole el tarro a la gente con patochadas.


----------



## jkaza (28 Ago 2022)

A ver señorito el "normalito"

Cuando un paciente de cáncer que recibe quimio y supera el cáncer (temporalmente), se consideran SUPERVIVIENTES. Si lo normal fuera que la mayoría superasen el cáncer, no se considerarían SUPERVIVIENTES.

La mayoría que reciben quimio, amoñecan.

Que morirían igualmente? Todos vamos a morir. Pero unos lo hacen con dignidad y otros agarrándose a un clavo ardiento y suplicando a la siensia que lo salven. Y acaban como spiriman.

Que cada cual tome su decisión, pero dejad de coaccionar a la gente desesperada para que se sometan a esa tortura, que parece que vosotros también tengáis conflictos de intereses.


----------



## jkaza (28 Ago 2022)

Los que se someten a quimio, son ratones de laboratorio. Spiriman se dio cuenta demasiado tarde



La siensia va probando con venenos dando palos de ciego y ganando dinero, cuando el cáncer es algo natural en el cuerpo.

Lo que no es natural es la cantidad de mierda que comemos y a la que estamos expuestos, es esa la dirección en la que se debería investigar para prevenir el cáncer, pero no se hace. Se investiga con venenos para patentarlos y experimentar con la gente desesperada porque ahí está el negocio.


----------



## jkaza (28 Ago 2022)

No sé si dije "TODOS", corrijo: CASI TODOS. Depende mucho de la persona, la edad, el estadio, el tipo de cáncer...


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Si lo hay. El programa Artemisa. Se supone que en 2025 vuelven aunque esa fecha es muy muy optimista.



Tiene usted razón camarada conforero, lo acabo de leer y ver en televisión, si todo va bien en el 2025 un equipo de 4 astronautas aterizarán en el polo sur de la Luna

¿Saben lo que mas me ha chocado del programa? Que la NASA ha confirmado que en ese equipo de 4 astronautas habra seguro una mujer y un afroamericano (un negro vamos), el NWO en estado puro no pierde oportunidad de avanzar ya me estoy viendo los reportajes de superación por parte de esos dos astronautas. Anda que como se estrellen menudas risas se van a echar en el foro.

La realidad es que el programa ARTEMISA tiene otro objetivo: el desarrollo de un nuevo cohete con alta capacidad de carga, cosa que se empleará para otras cosas más rentables como por ejemplo el envio al espacio de satélites mucho más grandes para aplicaciones militares


----------



## Esflinter (28 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Tiene usted razón camarada conforero, lo acabo de leer y ver en televisión, si todo va bien en el 2025 un equipo de 4 astronautas aterizarán en el polo sur de la Luna
> 
> ¿Saben lo que mas me ha chocado del programa? Que la NASA ha confirmado que en ese equipo de 4 astronautas habra seguro una mujer y un afroamericano (un negro vamos), el NWO en estado puro no pierde oportunidad de avanzar ya me estoy viendo los reportajes de superación por parte de esos dos astronautas. Anda que como se estrellen menudas risas se van a echar en el foro.
> 
> La realidad es que el programa ARTEMISA tiene otro objetivo: el desarrollo de un nuevo cohete con alta capacidad de carga, cosa que se empleará para otras cosas más rentables como por ejemplo el envio al espacio de satélites mucho más grandes



Negros y mujeres son OWO.
NWO sería si metiesen a un paticorto moreno, feo y con pelo coño, un español estandar vamos


----------



## frangelico (28 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Tiene usted razón camarada conforero, lo acabo de leer y ver en televisión, si todo va bien en el 2025 un equipo de 4 astronautas aterizarán en el polo sur de la Luna
> 
> ¿Saben lo que mas me ha chocado del programa? Que la NASA ha confirmado que en ese equipo de 4 astronautas habra seguro una mujer y un afroamericano (un negro vamos), el NWO en estado puro no pierde oportunidad de avanzar ya me estoy viendo los reportajes de superación por parte de esos dos astronautas. Anda que como se estrellen menudas risas se van a echar en el foro.
> 
> La realidad es que el programa ARTEMISA tiene otro objetivo: el desarrollo de un nuevo cohete con alta capacidad de carga, cosa que se empleará para otras cosas más rentables como por ejemplo el envio al espacio de satélites mucho más grandes



Las fechas son optimistas. Quizá en 2030 pueda ser. Y Marte para final de siglo.


----------



## meusac (29 Ago 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Traduzco:
> 
> "Tratamientos" que te joden la salud



totalmente de acuerdo, los tratamientos químicos no curan ninguna enfermedad


----------



## meusac (29 Ago 2022)

A ver inteligente, la penicilina se usa para curar un síntoma que es la infección, esa infección no es la enfermedad porque si así fuese nunca más en la vida necesitaría penicilina después de la primera cura, piénsalo bien y razónalo


----------



## jkaza (29 Ago 2022)

meusac dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo, los tratamientos químicos no curan ninguna enfermedad



La clave está en la definición de "enfermedad".

Si me hicieran un PCR podría dar positivo de todo y considerarme un "enfermo" que necesita un "tratamiento" o una "kakuna".


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (29 Ago 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pobre, no le deseo esa enfermedad a nadie. Y además nadie se cura, al final siempre palman por cancer



eso es lo que ya desde hace años me parece a mí...pasar por un infierno de radio y quimioterapia para al final acabar muriendo igual, hasta los millonarios....Llegaremos al año 3000 todavía sin cura alguna


----------



## meusac (29 Ago 2022)

Te falta profundidad de análisis


----------



## meusac (29 Ago 2022)

jejejejeje


----------



## jkaza (29 Ago 2022)

Tenéis (como todo el mundo) un problema de concepto sobre el cáncer. El cáncer no es una enfermedad, no es un bicho que te come por dentro como dice el spiriman, son tus células que mutan, es un proceso natural del cuerpo, es como el envejecimiento. Querer curar el cáncer es como querer curar la vejez.

Lo que tienes que evitar son los factores que provocan y aceleran esa mutación de tus células. Los bichos son las harinas, los doritos, las radiaciones... Todo lo demás, es hacer rica a la big pharma y hacer de conejillo de indias para ellos.


----------



## Stock Option (29 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Tenéis (como todo el mundo) un problema de concepto sobre el cáncer. El cáncer no es una enfermedad, no es un bicho que te come por dentro como dice el spiriman, son tus células que mutan, es un proceso natural del cuerpo, es como el envejecimiento. Querer curar el cáncer es como querer curar la vejez.
> 
> Lo que tienes que evitar son los factores que provocan y aceleran esa mutación de tus células. Los bichos son las harinas, los doritos, las radiaciones... Todo lo demás, es hacer rica a la big pharma y hacer de conejillo de indias para ellos.



Lo natural es la apoptosis (Que las células se suiciden cuando han agotado su vida útil mientras las demás siguen cumpliendo su función)

Que una célula se vuelva loca, sea completamente disfuncional y arrase con todo es lo que yo entiendo por una enfermedad.

Pero hoyga, que igual todo el mundo está equivocado y lleva la razón...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Ago 2022)

¿Cuántas dosis de ponzoña lleva este pobre hombre?


----------



## jkaza (29 Ago 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Lo natural es la apoptosis (Que las células se suiciden cuando han agotado su vida útil mientras las demás siguen cumpliendo su función)
> 
> Que una célula se vuelva loca, sea completamente disfuncional y arrase con todo es lo que yo entiendo por una enfermedad.
> 
> Pero hoyga, que igual todo el mundo está equivocado y lleva la razón...



Una persona que no sufra ninguna disfunción de su organismo y viviera muchos años... tendría cáncer o no? Aparecerían esas células "locas" en algún momento de su vida o todas se suicidarían a su debido momento?


----------



## Stock Option (29 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Una persona que no sufra ninguna disfunción de su organismo y viviera muchos años... tendría cáncer o no? Aparecerían esas células "locas" en algún momento de su vida o todas se suicidarían a su debido momento?



No entiendo adonde quiere ir a parar. La apoptosis ya hace de por sí que la gente se muera. Si las células se suicidan, desaparecen y cuantas más desaparezcan más probable es que los órganos y tejidos empiecen a fallar y se acabe uno muriendo.

En definitiva, que el cáncer no es necesario para que acabemos muriendo pero desde luego sirve para que uno se muera antes y en condiciones penosas. Si eso no es una enfermedad mejor no descubrir que sí lo es.


----------



## jkaza (29 Ago 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> No entiendo adonde quiere ir a parar. La apoptosis ya hace de por sí que la gente se muera. Si las células se suicidan, desaparecen y cuantas más desaparezcan más probable es que los órganos y tejidos empiecen a fallar y se acabe uno muriendo.
> 
> En definitiva, que el cáncer no es necesario para que acabemos muriendo pero desde luego sirve para que uno se muera antes y en condiciones penosas. Si eso no es una enfermedad mejor no descubrir que sí lo es.



No es mi intención discutir este tema, si no separar lo evitable, de lo inevitable. Yo no puedo evitar que mis células se vuelvan locas por motivos genéticos y naturales, pero si puedo evitar que eso ocurra cuidando mejor la alimentación y no exponiéndome a factores ambientales.

Quiero decir que es un proceso natural acelerado o incluso provocado por factores ambientales, de nutrición, etc... y es ahí donde deberíamos tomar medidas y se debería centrar la ciencia.

Si una persona se hace vieja y muere de una insuficiencia cardíaca, es debido a un desgaste natural de su cuerpo, no a una enfermedad, serían causas naturales aunque el motivo fuese un fallo del corazón. Aunque como "enfermedad" se podría considerar hasta la vejez... pues mira, que se me han adelantado!









El científico de Harvard que afirma que "la vejez es una enfermedad" (y puede ser curable) - BBC News Mundo


Según el investigador —elegido como una de las 100 personas más influyentes del mundo por la revista Time— el envejecimiento no es inevitable.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Derroition Man (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Evolucionista (2 Sep 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Pobre hombre. Está totalmente destruido. Pena por él, su mujer y sus tres hijos.



A pesar de ser médico, otro idiota que se deja inyectar en sus venas gas mostaza de las bombas químicas de la I Guerra Mundial (renombrado como "quimioterapia") que provoca más cáncer. Y a radiación que también produce más cáncer ("radioterapia"). 

Está claro que por muchos genes cognitivos de la inteligencia y el estudio que tengas si te falta el más fundamente de la capacidad de juicio, en momentos críticos puedes morir por pura imbecilidad. La selección natural es así de dura.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (2 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Tenéis (como todo el mundo) un problema de concepto sobre el cáncer. El cáncer no es una enfermedad, no es un bicho que te come por dentro como dice el spiriman, son tus células que mutan, es un proceso natural del cuerpo, es como el envejecimiento. Querer curar el cáncer es como querer curar la vejez.



Es un bicho: son tus células mutadas quienes te atacan. Lo natural es que no haya cáncer porque las células cancerosas son destruidas por las células NK, no es un proceso "normal" del envejecimiento.


----------



## Ritalapollera (2 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170155



Karma bruuuuuuuuuutal 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me suda la polla (2 Sep 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Pobre hombre. Está totalmente destruido. Pena por él, su mujer y sus tres hijos.



Tiene cuatro hijos


----------



## PODENCO (2 Sep 2022)

Desde la ignorancia comento varias cosas.

1) Da la impresión de que el cáncer no se entiende correctamente y que la teoría predominante de que el cáncer es un error en la replicación de las células puede no ser cierto, teniendo en cuenta que nuestro propio cuerpo colabora con el cáncer al extenderse.

2) Parece que el ayuno de varios días regularmente ofrece unos resultados semejante a la quimioterapia al activar el proceso de destrucción de células dañadas.

3) La eliminación de azúcares y carbohidratos parece que es altamente beneficioso contra el cáncer.

Todo esto son cosas que he leído en publicaciones que tratan el tema, pero al ser alguien ajeno a la medicina desconozco cuán cierto es lo dicho anteriormente.


----------



## trancos123 (2 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Tenéis (como todo el mundo) un problema de concepto sobre el cáncer. El cáncer no es una enfermedad, no es un bicho que te come por dentro como dice el spiriman, son tus células que mutan, es un proceso natural del cuerpo, es como el envejecimiento. Querer curar el cáncer es como querer curar la vejez.
> 
> Lo que tienes que evitar son los factores que provocan y aceleran esa mutación de tus células. Los bichos son las harinas, los doritos, las radiaciones... Todo lo demás, es hacer rica a la big pharma y hacer de conejillo de indias para ellos.











Meet Altos Labs, Silicon Valley’s latest wild bet on living forever


Funders of a deep-pocketed new "rejuvenation" startup are said to include Jeff Bezos and Yuri Milner.




www.technologyreview.com


----------



## Macabrón (2 Sep 2022)

Una cosa está clara y es que si dejasen de gastar dinero en chorradas como el CERN y lo invirtiesen en Medicina probablemente se curaría esta desgracia y muchas otras, y luego ya si eso nos planteamos otros horizontes como las sondas espaciales y cosas por el estilo, menos urgentes.


----------



## Fígaro (2 Sep 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> A pesar de ser médico, otro idiota que se deja inyectar en sus venas gas mostaza de las bombas químicas de la I Guerra Mundial (renombrado como "quimioterapia") que provoca más cáncer. Y a radiación que también produce más cáncer ("radioterapia").
> 
> Está claro que por muchos genes cognitivos de la inteligencia y el estudio que tengas si te falta el más fundamente de la capacidad de juicio, en momentos críticos puedes morir por pura imbecilidad. La selección natural es así de dura.




Mmmm ojalá te pase como a él, él también negaba el poder del cáncer…


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Sep 2022)

Quizas lo que voy a plantear sea politicamente incorrecto
¿Es moralmente aceptable utilizar enormes recursos para , en el mejor de los casos, postponer durante un breve periodo de tiempo un final?


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Sep 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Quizas lo que voy a plantear sea politicamente incorrecto
> ¿Es moralmente aceptable utilizar enormes recursos para , en el mejor de los casos, postponer durante un breve periodo de tiempo un final?



Os comentare una decision que tuvimos que tomar la familia hace poco
A pesar de estar vacunada nuestra madre , muy mayor y con una calidad de vida lamentable, cogio el Covid
LLamamos a Urgencias y vino el medico , nos dijo que estaba mal y que como mucho nos ofrecia ingresarla. Los hermanos, ya habiamos hablado del tema, incluso comentamos el tema con un par de medicos amigos intimos del ambito hospitalario que nos lo desaconsejaron, Para bien o para mal supero la crisis


----------



## jkaza (3 Sep 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


>



Pero otra cosa nueva tiene? Ahora no sé qué de una cuerda vocal y ni aún así se calla 

Qué pesao es este tío, el día que se muera es capaz de aparecer moñeco en un vídrio con subtítulos 

El cabrón es capaz de haber dejado programados vídrios para no dejar de dar la brasa ni después de moñeco


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Sep 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Una cosa está clara y es que si dejasen de gastar dinero en chorradas como el CERN y lo invirtiesen en Medicina probablemente se curaría esta desgracia y muchas otras, y luego ya si eso nos planteamos otros horizontes como las sondas espaciales y cosas por el estilo, menos urgentes.



Osea que el CERN es una gilipollez. Lo que si necesitamos es el estado de las taifas fundiendo 400.000 millones cada año


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Sep 2022)

Descanse en RIP


----------



## Aurkitu (3 Sep 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Quizas lo que voy a plantear sea politicamente incorrecto
> ¿Es moralmente aceptable utilizar enormes recursos para , en el mejor de los casos, postponer durante un breve periodo de tiempo un final?



No es que sea políticamente incorrecto, es de hijo de puta, no por ti, si no por los que nos están vendiendo esa solución para que vaya calando en la gente; que no son pocos.

Pregúntate, ¿Es moralmente aceptable acortar la vida por no tener la capacidad para pagarse un tratamiento o alargar el ingreso si esa persona quiere luchar por vivir o merece intentarlo? Me has hecho recordar al caso del crio inglés al que desconectaron y los pobres padres no pudieron hacer nada mientras les fulminaban la vida de su hijo, y la más leve esperanza. ¿Harían lo mismo con uno de los nietos de la Reina? Lo dudo.

En esta partida, sólo tenemos una vida que sepamos. Si tú eres consciente, estando terminal o por lo que sea, que quieres dar el paso, es tu elección. ¿Pero elegir por otro quién debe morir? No gracias, por esa ventana de Overton no quiero pasar.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (3 Sep 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Una cosa está clara y es que si dejasen de gastar dinero en chorradas como el CERN y lo invirtiesen en Medicina probablemente se curaría esta desgracia y muchas otras, y luego ya si eso nos planteamos otros horizontes como las sondas espaciales y cosas por el estilo, menos urgentes.



No si en Medicina se invierne, este es el resultado.Yo diria casi que la solucion seria justo la contraria.


----------



## JessRex (3 Sep 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Pobre hombre. Está totalmente destruido. Pena por él, su mujer y sus tres hijos.



*VACUNATE DECÍA...LO PASAREMOS RICO DECÍA...LA VACUNA ES SEGURA DECÍA...;*


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Sep 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> No es que sea políticamente incorrecto, es de hijo de puta, no por ti, si no por los que nos están vendiendo esa solución para que vaya calando en la gente; que no son pocos.
> 
> Pregúntate, ¿Es moralmente aceptable acortar la vida por no tener la capacidad para pagarse un tratamiento o alargar el ingreso si esa persona quiere luchar por vivir o merece intentarlo? Me has hecho recordar al caso del crio inglés al que desconectaron y los pobres padres no pudieron hacer nada mientras les fulminaban la vida de su hijo, y la más leve esperanza. ¿Harían lo mismo con uno de los nietos de la Reina? Lo dudo.
> 
> En esta partida, sólo tenemos una vida que sepamos. Si tú eres consciente, estando terminal o por lo que sea, que quieres dar el paso, es tu elección. ¿Pero elegir por otro quién debe morir? No gracias, por esa ventana de Overton no quiero pasar.



Es el eterno dilema
He ejercido como farmacéutico muchos años y recuerdo un caso polémico, no me gustaría estar en la piel del oncologo. Una cliente padecía un cáncer omito detalles, y le prescribieron un medicamento cuyo coste era de unos 6.000 euros al mes recuerdo que mi margen bruto estaba entorno a los 10 euros, según leí en diferentes publicaciones, en el mejor de los casos ese medicamento aumentaba la esperanza de vida unos 6 meses , desde luego no curaba
No digo que se deniege el acceso a ese tipo de medicamentos , pero tenemos que esos recursos se retraen de otras necesidades


----------



## Aurkitu (3 Sep 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Es el eterno dilema
> He ejercido como farmacéutico muchos años y recuerdo un caso polémico, no me gustaría estar en la piel del oncologo. Una cliente padecía un cáncer omito detalles, y le prescribieron un medicamento cuyo coste era de unos 6.000 euros al mes recuerdo que mi margen bruto estaba entorno a los 10 euros, según leí en diferentes publicaciones, en el mejor de los casos ese medicamento aumentaba la esperanza de vida unos 6 meses , desde luego no curaba
> No digo que se deniege el acceso a ese tipo de medicamentos , pero tenemos que esos recursos se retraen de otras necesidades



Para mi el dilema me resulta incomprensible. Dar opción de alargar la vida, o acelerar la muerte. Que le expongan el caso y que cada uno sea libre a elegir, pero no otros sobre nosotros. Los habrá que lucharan hasta el final, otros aceptarán que ya es suficiente y que es hora de dejar partir.

Pero el valor que le damos a algo material no deja de ser un constructo o convenio social. Yo perdí a mi madre de joven, y un sólo día con ella sería incalculable.

Los únicos que perdemos en ese tipo de políticas que anteponen el precio de un tratamiento al paciente, somos para variar, las clases bajas y trabajadoras.

Y para recortar, podemos empezar a hacerlo de muchos otros temas.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (3 Sep 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Una cosa está clara y es que si dejasen de gastar dinero en chorradas como el CERN y lo invirtiesen en Medicina probablemente se curaría esta desgracia y muchas otras, y luego ya si eso nos planteamos otros horizontes como las sondas espaciales y cosas por el estilo, menos urgentes.



Si a día de hoy hallásemos la cura a todas las enfermedades y prolongásemos la vida cientos de años y la hiciesemos universal como la sanidad, sería nuestro fin como especie civilizada.

Colapsaríamos por la superpoblación con una probabilidad del 100%


----------



## Xaki-navaja (3 Sep 2022)

No deja de sorprenderme de que a pesar de tener una enfermedad muy jodida , aún tiene ganas y fuerzas, le puede el narcisismo y el ansía de grabarse y subirlo a RRSS a pesar de tener mujer y 4 hijos. El adolescentismo de esta sociedad hasta en personas ya formaddas es acojonante.


----------



## poppom (3 Sep 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Una cosa está clara y es que si dejasen de gastar dinero en chorradas como el CERN y lo invirtiesen en Medicina probablemente se curaría esta desgracia y muchas otras, y luego ya si eso nos planteamos otros horizontes como las sondas espaciales y cosas por el estilo, menos urgentes.



El coste del CERN es una nadería, hay cosas más ridículas en gasto como el ministerio de igual da.
La realidad es que la medicina ha alcanzado rendimientos decrecientes.
Antes: lavarse las manos, coste ridículamente barato, vidas salvadas miles de millones
Penicilina, coste bajo, vidas salvadas millones
... Seguimos así hasta
Tratamiento al cáncer, coste carísimo, en algunos países inasumible, vidas salvadas algunas pero menos de las deseadas.

Y luego podemos continuar con los millones invertidos para curar enfermedades raras que al final salvarán a unos miles.

Los costes de la medicina son tan altos, que ya vemos en España cómo las muertes crecen aprovechando la pandemia para desmantelar un sistema que no se puede pagar sin deuda. Antes un paciente se le ponía una inyección y a casa. Ahora hay duplicidades, una burocracia asfixiante, pruebas diagnósticas muy costosas, recursos dirigidos a una creciente población anciana. Enfermedades raras y costosas de curar que surgen al ser curadas las básicas.
Y en la actualidad con la paranoia plandemica se ha sumado el gasto extra de mascarillas y demás coste asociado.


----------



## Evolucionista (3 Sep 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Mmmm ojalá te pase como a él, él también negaba el poder del cáncer…



No mientas: yo no he negado "el podr del cáncer". Lo que niego son los supuestos beneficios de la quimioterapia y la radioterapia. Cuando tú padezcas cáncer sé consecuente tras haberme deseado la muerte, sométete a la quimio y a la radio.


----------



## frangelico (4 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si a día de hoy hallásemos la cura a todas las enfermedades y prolongásemos la vida cientos de años y la hiciesemos universal como la sanidad, sería nuestro fin como especie civilizada.
> 
> Colapsaríamos por la superpoblación con una probabilidad del 100%



A no ser que antes fuera esterilizado el 9x% de la población


----------



## fluffy (4 Sep 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Hay gente que le tiene ganas,han creado incluso grupos en facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Serán sociatas a los que Spiriman les cortó el rollo cuando estaba la PSOE gobernando


----------



## M. Priede (4 Sep 2022)

(4) La disonancia cognitiva de Spiriman y Juan Manuel de Prada | Burbuja.info


----------



## Charlatan (4 Sep 2022)

animo Jesus,todos al final moriremos,la suerte es morir con la cabeza bien alta.......


----------



## Derroition Man (5 Sep 2022)

En el ultimo video aparece con pelo en las cejas y barba, no se supone que se te cae el pelo con la quimio? esta fingiendo y se le ha olvidado raparse? Espero que si, aunque nos esté tomando el pelo, no le deseo cancer a nadie.


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Sep 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> En el ultimo video aparece con pelo en las cejas y barba, no se supone que se te cae el pelo con la quimio? esta fingiendo y se le ha olvidado raparse? Espero que si, aunque nos esté tomando el pelo, no le deseo cancer a nadie.



El vecino con la radial haciendo obras, ni morir le van a dejar...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (5 Sep 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> En el ultimo video aparece con pelo en las cejas y barba, no se supone que se te cae el pelo con la quimio? esta fingiendo y se le ha olvidado raparse? Espero que si, aunque nos esté tomando el pelo, no le deseo cancer a nadie.



Generalmente los derivados de agentes alquilantes se usan para intentos de curación y disminución de la masa tumoral, pero causan perdida de uña y cabellos.

Que le empiece a salir barba y cabellos es porque le han cambiado la quimio por una menos agresiva y paliativa no basada en estos agentes alquilantes. Así que está en las últimas.

DEP


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Sep 2022)

Creo que no ha habido nunca un cáncer tan merecido.

Ojalá fuese cierto, pero sólo es una estrategia en pos del casito...


----------



## DDT (5 Sep 2022)

Seguro que a este individuo no lo han tenido los héroes sin visitar, hacer pruebas, ni tratamientos durante un año entero. Como le pasó a una señora que conozco que murió el año pasado (por cierto odiando a los médicos) y muchos miles más de enfermos con cáncer que murieron sin ser atendidos. Este tío tiene cientos de videos. Sabéis si ha denunciado lo que he puesto en alguno, pregunto, no tengo ni idea. Sabéis si ha mostrado arrepentimiento por sus afirmaciones de que el que se quiere curar se cura y el que no se muere. Este tío me produce mucha curiosidad insana por ver como alguien que ha metido muchísimo la pata es incapaz de reconocerlo y hacer las paces consigo mismo cuando la muerte se acerca. Muy listo no me parece.


----------



## Chulita (5 Sep 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Creo que no ha habido nunca un cáncer tan merecido.
> 
> Ojalá fuese cierto, pero sólo es una estrategia en pos del casito...



Hago squirting na más de verlo derroído, pero me mantengo cauta que hasta que no lo vea muerto no canto victoria. Pero me encantaría claro. Pero me temo que cuando la palme seguirá subiendo vídeos que ahora estará preparando con ese plano contrapicado tan vomitivo que hace para parecer que está más fuerte de lo que está. MENUDO NARC.

MUERTE YA. TRUÑO PROGRAMA KILLER DESDE AQUI SEGUN SE LEE DESDE AQUI. ON SOFTWARE


----------



## HurreKin (5 Sep 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Hago squirting na más de verlo derroído, pero me mantengo cauta que hasta que no lo vea muerto no canto victoria. Pero me encantaría claro. Pero me temo que cuando la palme seguirá subiendo vídeos que ahora estará preparando con ese plano contrapicado tan vomitivo que hace para parecer que está más fuerte de lo que está. MENUDO NARC.
> 
> MUERTE YA. TRUÑO PROGRAMA KILLER DESDE AQUI SEGUN SE LEE DESDE AQUI. ON SOFTWARE



Es usted una zorra, me ha puesto mucho, unas fantas?


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Sep 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Hago squirting na más de verlo derroído, pero me mantengo cauta que hasta que no lo vea muerto no canto victoria. Pero me encantaría claro. Pero me temo que cuando la palme seguirá subiendo vídeos que ahora estará preparando con ese plano contrapicado tan vomitivo que hace para parecer que está más fuerte de lo que está. MENUDO NARC.
> 
> MUERTE YA. TRUÑO PROGRAMA KILLER DESDE AQUI SEGUN SE LEE DESDE AQUI. ON SOFTWARE





Recibido.

Orden picada e insetada en la mátrix.

HÁGASE.


----------



## jkaza (5 Sep 2022)

Hagamos una porra a ver cuánto le queda. Yo digo tendremos que aguantar sus vídrios durante 10 meses más.


----------



## PEPEYE (5 Sep 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Para mi el dilema me resulta incomprensible. Dar opción de alargar la vida, o acelerar la muerte. Que le expongan el caso y que cada uno sea libre a elegir, pero no otros sobre nosotros. Los habrá que lucharan hasta el final, otros aceptarán que ya es suficiente y que es hora de dejar partir.
> 
> Pero el valor que le damos a algo material no deja de ser un constructo o convenio social. Yo perdí a mi madre de joven, y un sólo día con ella sería incalculable.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver , el caso que conocia era una enferma no solo de clase baja, lamentablemente era algo analfabeta
Ese tipo de medicacion es tan sumamente cara que es practicamente imposible que una persona se lo pueda sufragarn y los tratamientos van via SS
Solo una pregunta, algunos coches no tienen la maxima categoria de seguridad 5 estrellas ¿por que no todo el mundo tiene derecho a esa categoria de coche ?


----------



## PEPEYE (5 Sep 2022)

Es curioso como cambian los criterios, en algo mas de un año

*Spiriman inicia un nuevo tratamiento contra el cáncer en el Hospital 12 de Octubre*
El médico se muestra optimista y agradece el magnífico trato recibido por los profesionales de medicina nuclear

Fuente :


----------



## Aurkitu (5 Sep 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Vamos a ver , el caso que conocia era una enferma no solo de clase baja, lamentablemente era algo analfabeta
> Ese tipo de medicacion es tan sumamente cara que es practicamente imposible que una persona se lo pueda sufragarn y los tratamientos van via SS
> Solo una pregunta, algunos coches no tienen la maxima categoria de seguridad 5 estrellas ¿por que no todo el mundo tiene derecho a esa categoria de coche ?



La comparación con las características de un bien de consumo quiero pensar que ha sido un lapsus. A mi no me importa que parte de mis aportaciones vía impuestos directos o indirectos se destinen a la mejora de la atención médica pública. Y sinceramente no me gustaría que esto fuese como en EE.UU.


----------



## Chulita (5 Sep 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Pobre hombre. Está totalmente destruido. Pena por él, su mujer y sus tres hijos.



No se calla ni debajo cáncer


----------



## Chulita (5 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no tiene pinta de fumón
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



He sido yo


----------



## lokeno100 (5 Sep 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> He sido yo




Hola, chulita, buenas noches, ¿Cómo estás?

ya no hay espetos de sardina hasta el verano que viene.

Me invitarás el verano que viene a uno en la malagueta mismo?.


No tengo prisas, puedo esperar.

saludos.


----------



## LangostaPaco (5 Sep 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Pobre hombre. Está totalmente destruido. Pena por él, su mujer y sus tres hijos.



Vacunas y quimio, se ha suicidado, pero bueno cada uno con su vida hace lo que quiere, me da pena por los hijos que se van a quedar sin padre, por tener fe en la farmafia


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (5 Sep 2022)

Yo conocí a un colaga que a los 43 le diagnosticaron cáncer de páncreas e hígado repentino. No lo trataron, duro 2 meses pudiéndose en el hospital. Recuerdo el día que cerró su pequeño negocio poniendo cartelito "cerrado, salí al hospital(por dolor de espalda) " y ya no volvió a abrirlo más. 

Toda la vida remando pa cascarla de esa forma tan puerca. 


Va a remar su puta madre jeje


----------



## jkaza (8 Sep 2022)

Ya no sé si este tío es tonto o los tontos somos nosotros que nos hemos tragado que está muy malito. Porque el tío mira lo que desayuna (haciendo publicidad a sus patrocinadores)






Solo le han faltado unos Doritos. Como esa dieta la sigan los enfermos de su fundación, van a caer como chinches.

Por lo que me reafirmo en mi idea de que los médicos se dividen en tontos y malvados.


----------



## Thebore (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Desdemocratícese (8 Sep 2022)

Veo a Jesús pidiendo la eutanasia.


----------



## geremi (8 Sep 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1170155



Venía a por esto.

¿Este no decía que del cancer se cura el que se quiere curar? pues parece que no se quiere curar.... vaya tela lo que dijo y encima siendo médico.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (8 Sep 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Hagamos una porra a ver cuánto le queda. Yo digo tendremos que aguantar sus vídrios durante 10 meses más.



Mi pronóstico es que morirá en la próxima primavera.

Suelo equivocarme muy poco.


----------



## tracrium (8 Sep 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Mi pronóstico es que morirá en la próxima primavera.
> 
> Suelo equivocarme muy poco.



Largo lo fías.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (8 Sep 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Largo lo fías.



Este otoño: ilusión de una ficticia mejoría.

Invierno: empeoramiento repentino, nuevas pruebas, descubrimientos de nuevas metástasis. Grandes dolores.

Primavera: ingreso a paliativos y muerte entre grandísimos padecimientos. Vídeos patéticos hasta el día antes de morirse.

Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## IronKink (8 Sep 2022)

Conozco de cerca este cuadro, y le pido a Dios que le salve de la agonía de los últimos meses. Aunque sea un cuñado supremo nadie se merece esto. Pobre hombre y pobre su familia.


----------



## Rediooss (8 Sep 2022)

Tengo un compañero de trabajo triplemente vacunado que en Junio de este año le diagnosticaron un cáncer de pulmón con metástasis en el sacro, ya lo he comentado por aquí alguna vez.

El hombre lleva ya encima 10 sesiones de radioterapia y tres de quimio, le queda de momento una sesión más de quimio y otra de inmunoterapia.

Le han dicho que no le pueden operar y que no le van a curar nunca, como mucho estabilizar el avance del cáncer.

Pus bien, el otro día me arme de valor y le dije que no se pusiera la cuarta vacuna, que eso le iba a provocar un debilitamiento de sus defensas, tan necesarias en su situación, que se estaba viendo ya muchos casos que indicaban que las vacunas eran como mínimo contraproducentes ( este es el típico borrego que nunca se ha cuestionado nada, pero no es mala persona el hombre ), le recomendé que viera vídeos del doctor Benitez, por considerarlo de lo más fiable que hay.

No sé si he hecho bien, por supuesto que no relacioné la vacuña con su cáncer, primero porque no lo sé, y segundo porque ya no tiene remedio y tampoco se trata de atormentarle más, pero en fin, que no se si he actuado bien o mejor era dejarlo pasar, que se ponga la cuarta y no ponerle ante esa tesitura de si la vacuña le puede perjudicar o no, más que nada por su actual estado de salud.


----------



## tracrium (8 Sep 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Este otoño: ilusión de una ficticia mejoría.
> 
> Invierno: empeoramiento repentino, nuevas pruebas, descubrimientos de nuevas metástasis. Grandes dolores.
> 
> ...



Tiene metástasis por todos los sitios. Tiene afectadas las cuerdas vocales. Tendrá infiltrados los nervios recurrentes y vete a saber si la vena cava también.

Se puede morir en cualquier momento, especialmente por complicaciones trombóticas.

Pero bueno, le echa un par de huevos y sigue con la quimio. Muchos pacientes a esas alturas de la enfermedad pasan de la quimio.


----------



## Bimb0 (8 Sep 2022)

La junta de Andalucia ya tiene preparado el champán. 

Cui bono?


----------



## Snowball (8 Sep 2022)

Podridoman


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Sep 2022)

Cáncer + ponzoña no es buena combinación... está realmente jodido, aunque si quiere acelerar el proceso que vaya a pincharse la cuarta.


----------



## Snowball (8 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿De todas maneras como COJONES alguien de esa edac puede tener cancer de pulmón? no* tiene pinta de fumón*
> 
> cancer provocado por un envenenamiento por parte del deepstate?



Doc, cual es el."umbral" de fumon que conlleva el cáncer de pulmón?

1 paquete al día?


----------



## hefesto (8 Sep 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Tiene metástasis por todos los sitios. Tiene afectadas las cuerdas vocales. Tendrá infiltrados los nervios recurrentes y vete a saber si la vena cava también.
> 
> Se puede morir en cualquier momento, especialmente por complicaciones trombóticas.
> 
> Pero bueno, le echa un par de huevos y sigue con la quimio. Muchos pacientes a esas alturas de la enfermedad pasan de la quimio.



En el momento que cualquier tumor le toque una arteria la palma,no entiendo esa postura de seguir en los medios,cualquier enfermo con cancer pensara si a este no lo han curado con todos los medios yo la casco seguro.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (8 Sep 2022)

Yo no sé qué grado de credibilidad tiene todo esto, si está actuando o es triste realidad. Hoy día no podemos confiar en nada ni nadie que nos brinde información "desinteresadamente*.

Lo que sí se es que no conozco a ningún icono o personaje público, incluidos genios, que haya radiado su final, que lo haya descrito, que aporte información de sus últimos momentos al rebaño que le escucha o sigue. 


Siempre me pregunte por que supuestos genios lumbreras no ponían el broche a su carrera estudiando y radiando sus ultimos momentos como culmen de su aportación a la civilización humana.


Así que si este hombre tiene los huevos de mostraron la crudeza de los momentos finales de la existencia, tiene todo mi respeto, mucho más que otros supuestos genios de la historia q se fueron en silencio paralizados por el terror de la cercana muerte.

Ya os digo q no se puede descartar el fraude, pero si finalmente se descarta, me reafirmo.


----------



## Limón (8 Sep 2022)

Le deseo mejor, como a cualquier otra persona en esa situacion.
Imagino que es el primero en saber como esta y las expectativas que tiene.


----------

